# Clubber's Lean Bulk



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Lean Bulk,

Decided to do a 10 week lean bulk cycle followed by a lean rip before my holiday, which isn't till September, so plenty of time to get in shape for that, as well as summer, if we have one!

Its been possibly a year since I last took any form Trenbolone, so been itching to start now the weather has ever so slightly improved. So far this year ive only done a Test and Var cycle, which I had to stop after a good 10 weeks due to a tendon injury around my knee. Var and Test dried my tendon out basically and weaken it, making it tender and sore to train on. Had tendonitis a few years back in my other knee and wasn't going down that route again!

Since stopping my Test & Var cycle I read more into tendons and the effects of Collagen supplements and steroids that increased protein synthesis. Found oils like Deca and EQ increased synthesis, which I already knew, but it was the protein Collagen and the recovery of tendons that interested me. From that I started on a Deca course, 3ml of 250mg/ml each week with a low dose of Test-e 250, just to help with libido issues. Did 4x weeks at 3ml Deca then reduced by 1ml each week for the remaining two. I also bought CNP Pro-Tect, and Vitabiotic JointAce tablets, both products are Collagen based. The combo of all 3 over a 6 week period worked a treat, that and near total rest of leg training, did a whole month without any quad work. I did do some calve raises just to try and keep some size to them, but other than that it was total rest for legs. I still have to be careful as i know Deca can easily mask injuries, so will play it safe for a few more weeks with light-medium weight quad work, nothing heavy, need to break back into it slowly.

Currently alittle bloated with the Deca but this will some drop off, and diet went out the window while I was resting with loads of junk food and heavy weekends of beer and all sorts. So, my starting weight and possible finishing weight I think wont be that far off, as the body fat Tren with burn and the bulk in muscle I hope to make will probably equal out. See how it goes.

*Current Cycle, 10 week duration;*

*
*

Nice and simple really;

2ml Wildcat EquitrenMast 800mg EW

2ml ROHM TT400mg EW

60mg DS Dbol ED, lowering down to 40/50mg depending on bloat.

1x Wildcat 50mg Proviron ED

500iu Schering HCG EW

GH, might jump back on this or have a break for abit and use pre-holiday cycle. Cant make my mind up yet.

*Starting Weight;*

*
*

17st 2lb

*Current Pictures;*

*
*

*
*









*
*

*
*


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Good luck mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jesus christ your huge! Chest is amazing shape, ill be following this mate. Best of luck with it!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Started jabbing a week last Monday, but didnt record anything that week as it was mostly a case of getting my training plan sorted and to restock on supplements, bulk buy meat etc.

Had a stupid St John First Aid course Monday this week so missed that gym sesh, but carried on Tuesday as normal, but gym was rammed! Bastards.

Jabbed 1ml 800 blend with 1ml TT400. I used both shoulders last week and it takes around a week for site to totally recover. I dont get any swelling or redness, just tender. Probably due to high concentrate per shot, 1200mg. Jabbed a glute yesterday and thats sore'ish, but nothing to moan about. Think that site will recover quicker.

*Tuesday, Back;*

*
*

*
Hammer Strength Pull Downs;*

12x 40kg ES

10x 60kg ES

7x 70kg ES

*
Close Grip Rows;*

10x 200lb

8x 230lb

7x 250lb (full stack)

*
Smith Machine Shrugs, with Olly bar, pinching at top;*

15x 60kg

12x 110kg

10x 130kg

*
Rear Delt Machine;*

3x sets @ 3/4 stack (weight not marked) 10+ reps per set

*Standing DB Curls;*

3x failure sets with 45lb DBs

*
Done.*

*Diet yesterday looked like;*

830am; Reflex Instant Mass. Toaste spread with peanut butter. 30mg Dbol, Glucosamine, Flaxseed oil, Prostate Plus cap

1015am; Bacan & Egg butty. Red Bull

1130am; BBW Flapjack, 1x scoop CNP Pro-Tect

130pm; 250g chicken fillet, 1x Tilda white basmati microwave rice, 30mg Dbol, Glucosamine, Flaxseed oil, JointAce tabs

230pm, 2x scoops BBW Protein

415pm; 1x scoop CNP Pro-GFX

5pm, Train

545pm; PWO shake, 50g protein, 50g carbs

630pm; 250g chicken fillet, 1x Tilda rice bag

8pm; Beef jerky

9pm; bag of crisps

10pm, full tub cottage cheese with pineapple

330am, 500ml bottle Maximilk


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

3rd week in and getting heavy sides from Tren. Cold sweats at night but feeling fresh in the morning only to feel like ive hit a brick wall by lunch time. Been going to bed most nights at 9pm as ive felt that shattered and drained. Been busy at work with alot of running around. Tuesday was a nightmare, phone never stopped ringing and drove back and fourth to places so many times my head nearly went! Was ready for bed at 8 but watched alittle more TV.

I managed to train last week a few times but didnt record anything simply due to the fact that once i was home, ate, then showered, i was struggling to keep my eyes open. Same this week TBH. I missed Monday and Tuesday sessions due to work and low energy levels. Went Wednesday and did a quick super-set session of Back and Shoulders to kinda catch up with things. Today, was up at 530am to drive to Preston and back, came home had a bite to eat then a Leg sesh with my mate. Got door work tonight, which i dont normally do, but its the start of the Bank Holiday, and up early again tomorrow with work. Gonna be a long weekend! Need sleep but cant catch up till Saturday morning now.

Legs; Decided to stick with low-medium weights and high reps during this cycle. Doing this due to tendon recovery, dont want to risk injury again, and just dont feel i have the energy levels to do heavy weight work and make the most out of it.

Seated Calve Raises;

30x 88lb

20x 132lb

20x 132lb

Calve Raises using Hack Squat Machine;

20x 352lb

20x 352lb

15x 440lb

Leg Extensions;

20x 1/4 stack

20x half stack

20x half stack.

20x half stack

Hammer Strength Press;

20x 352lb

15x 440lb

15x 440lb

Done.

legs were pumped nicely, tight hamstrings. Stamina crashed. Ready for bed already!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I'd like to get somewhere near that as a final goal. Ur gonna look insane after cutting lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> I'd like to get somewhere near that as a final goal. Ur gonna look insane after cutting lol


wont cutting quite yet, wanna lean bulk alittle first then before my holiday in Sep i'll jump onto the fast acting stuff with aload of fat burners and start lowering carbs etc.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Will follow.

I presume you meant 50iu ew of gh mate ?


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Good luck with this mate, your looking awesome already.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

In for this!

Awesome physique

How old are you if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

CJ said:


> Will follow.
> 
> I presume you meant 50iu ew of gh mate ?


500iu HCG ew buddy.

giving GH a break for abit. TBH i kept forgetting to have shots pre-bed or id get in bed then realise ive not mixed a vail.

gonna pass on GH during this cycle and use again later in summer.

im 32 years old.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

last night was the worst by far. Woke up 4 times over the night dripping in sweat. Had to keep swapping towels to lie on and to lay on top of me as my sheets and duvet with wet through. Dreams were weird and felt really. Had one were i was running from the police through at estate before finally getting caught with a bottle of Wildcat Test-Prop 200mg lol. Why 200mg i dont know, would never use it but i had it on me and got knicked ha.

another dream i was working the doors but it was a Asda store lol. Was stopping all the smack heads and trampy people coming in. At one point the manager of the store got assaulted so i ran over but struggled fighting in my dream, probably cus my arms where trapped under my duvet. ha. Missus said i was kicking and punching in my sleep and making high pitch noises. I just remember waking up looking like i just had a shower!

only had 1x jab of the 800 this week, jab day today. Considering lowering dose if these sides continue like this. I feel fresh and awake now, but know in a few hours time i'll be half asleep.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

lmao. bet ur missus was like wtf is he doing. haha at the bottle of prop. pretty vivid dreams then.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> lmao. bet ur missus was like wtf is he doing. haha at the bottle of prop. pretty vivid dreams then.


yeah missus wasnt too happy, shes at home washing the bed sheets and towels. 2hr wash to kill all the tren sweat lol.

good dreams TBH. I usually always remember them too.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Clubber Lang said:


> 500iu HCG ew buddy.
> 
> giving GH a break for abit. TBH i kept forgetting to have shots pre-bed or id get in bed then realise ive not mixed a vail.
> 
> ...


Sorry bud, didnt read properly.

Same, leaving gh alone now for a while.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

I'll be following this too, looking really good mate!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

decided after last night to miss todays jab and shoot it tomorrow instead. Want to try and get a good nights kip as im shattered and wont be home till early hours from work. Missus is going gym early in the morning so will have the bed to myself. Have a nice lie in if possible.

energy levels have been up and down all day. Started ok, then drifted off only to get some stamina back. Rdy for bed now but gotta push on. Dont want to use caffeine either as i know it'll only make sleeping worse when the time comes.

Chest & Bicep;

Seated Hammer Strength Press;

15x 44lb ES

10x 132lb ES

8x 154lb ES

4x 165lb ES

Decline Smith;

10x 176lb

10x 220lb

6x 220lb

Incline DB Flys;

2x sets failure with 80lb BD

Incline DB Curls;

20x 40lb

20x 40lb

10x 40lb

Machine Preacher;

2x failure sets @ 3/4 stack. (huge pump so didnt do many reps, 4-6 super slow reps)

Done.

Weight; 17.3


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Is that the most effective way to do dbols, 2 separate doses per day?

I started them this week and take 5 (50mg) throughout the day with meal's, but i'll change it if it's more beneficial to spilt into 2 separate doses?


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Is that the most effective way to do dbols, 2 separate doses per day?
> 
> I started them this week and take 5 (50mg) throughout the day with meal's, but i'll change it if it's more beneficial to spilt into 2 separate doses?


dbols half life is only 4 hrs, stick with taking it 5x day


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

I notice you only use 500iu of hcg pw, do you find this to be enough to keep your balls alive? I have always used 2x500iu pw but this has made me think I may be overdoing it.


----------



## godspeed (Jun 23, 2012)

Great physique mate. Tren dream sound crazy!

Good luck


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Decided to knock the equitrenmast 800 on the head, sides were far to much for me with this blend. Had enough of waking up each night in a pool of sweat and having zero energy by mid day. Got to the point were i was drifting off and even after a power nap i was totally shattered to not in the right mind to train. Didnt train at all last week due to some long'ish working hours, but mostly down to having no stamina or energy. Felt it best to come off.

Didnt have a jab at all last week and already feel alot better. Still having some bad nights sleep but can feel it wearing off alittle now. Decided to carry on running 2ml of the rohm TT400 i was using with the 800 blend, and just got in some wc mast-en aswell, so will carry on and do 2ml of each per week. Once my rohm TT400 is finished, im switching over to Zafa Testonan @ 500mg EW. Im ditching the tren completely in other words and TBH i feel so much better no i stopped using it. Used tren-e at 600mg EW in the past before without major issues, but think the concentration of the WC 800 plus another 400mg test is too high for me.

Todays sess, Shoulders & Tris. Felt quite stiff today, probably as i didnt train last week and ive been working outside in the sun all day and my arms and head are burnt to a crisp! lol. Already had 3x coats of after sun, duvet will feel like sand paper later lol.

my arms;










Seated Press (Olly Smith);

12x 66lb

8x 154lb

8x 154lb

Upright Rows (Olly Smith);

12x 66lb

8x 88lb

8+ failure 88lb

Single Arm Cable Extensions;

8x 60lb

8x 60lb

8+ failure 60lb

Rope Pull Downs;

3x failure sets @ 120lb. Reps roughly 10, 10, 8

Done.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

I hate tren now..ive fvcked.it off as well


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

CJ said:


> I hate tren now..ive fvcked.it off as well


yeah i'll feck it off now till 6 weeks pre-holiday in September. Will just run some 1-rip EOD instead of a high'ish level of long ester tren.

again, think its possibly down to the strength of the blend and concentration rather than the actual tren-e dose i was taking, 500mg. Ran 600mg tren with 1200mg test in the past without any real negative issues.

glad to be off it, tho its only been alittle over a week since my last jab, i feel more positive in myself.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Absolutely huge tank, excited to read how ur cycle goes


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

felt totally different again today, all postive. Good nights sleep and no more tired spells during the day 

jabbed 1ml TT400 and 1ml Mast-en, was brill, went in like water! The 800 blend plus the T400 was a thick combo!

*todays sesh, Back & Biceps.*

30mins pre training, CNP Pro-GFX. 1x scoop.

*Seated Calve Raises;* (plan on doing these at the start of most workouts. Light weight, high reps, just trying to add extra size and stim some more growth into them + its shorts weather!)

3x failure sets 20+ reps @ 88lb

*Close Grip Row;*

12x 200lb

8x 230lb

5x 250lb

*Hammer Strength Pulldowns;*

10x 88lb ES

8x 132lb

6x 132lb

*Lat Pulldowns (to face/front);*

2x failure sets @ 80kg, around 12 reps each set.

*Standing DB Curls;*

2x failure sets @ 40lb DBs. Didnt count, just carried on till total failure.

*Machine Preacher;*

2x failure @ 3/4 stack, weight unknown. Didnt do many of these at all, forearm and biceps were too pumped to curl properly. Did only 5x reps per set.

*Done.*


----------



## dubboy (May 12, 2013)

Looking great mate, looking forward to following your thread

although I know you've ditched the tren I'm planning a cycle to start August with test prop and tren ace

used tren before and sides weren't bad, lower dose I guess


----------



## dubboy (May 12, 2013)

Clubber Lang said:


> felt totally different again today, all postive.
> 
> *Machine Preacher;*
> 
> ...


Great feeling when biceps are too pumped to finish the curl !


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

dubboy said:


> Looking great mate, looking forward to following your thread
> 
> although I know you've ditched the tren I'm planning a cycle to start August with test prop and tren ace
> 
> used tren before and sides weren't bad, lower dose I guess


yeah will be using tren-ace around August too, got a holiday early September. Never had a problem with tren in the past, just think its down to the concentration of oil per ml i was using that gave me such terrible sides.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

*Leg Day*

Still going for light-medium weight with controlled movements and high reps.

*Seated Calve Raises;*

30x 88lb

25x 132lb

15x 132lb

*Calve Raises using Hack Squat machine;*

20x 352lb

20x 352lb

*Leg Extensions;*

20x 1/4 stack (weight not marked)

15x 3/4 stack

15x 3/4 stack

10x 3/4 stack

*
Hammer Strength Press (ultra slow negatives);*

15x 440lb

15x 440lb

12x 440lb (quads rock hard by now)

*Hack Squats;*

15x 88lb (quads pumped so much movement very difficult, especially round knees)

15x 88lb

*
Done.*


----------



## dubboy (May 12, 2013)

Clubber Lang said:


> *Leg Day*
> 
> Still going for light-medium weight with controlled movements and high reps.
> 
> ...


nice leg day mate !


----------



## dubboy (May 12, 2013)

Clubber Lang said:


> yeah will be using tren-ace around August too, got a holiday early September. Never had a problem with tren in the past, just think its down to the concentration of oil per ml i was using that gave me such terrible sides.


We can compare notes then !  Good enough for you enough recommendation !


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Are you the same clubber Lang who was on cage warriors? I always wondered


----------



## andre5000 (Mar 22, 2013)

Clubber, big thanks for sharing this as I haven't read a day to day progress anything like yours. I'm 38 but nowhere near the cut n bulk you got yourself in these pic's you kindly put up. Physi is awesome!

Got a newbi question though, when your cycle stops and all levels are back to normal you will keep what you got in these pics won't you?

My main issue is the sleep part. no matter what I do. i would to be able to go to sleep at 8pm. haven't done that since I was about 10 i think.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

simonthepieman said:


> Are you the same clubber Lang who was on cage warriors? I always wondered


lol, no mate. Theres someone called Clubber Lang on it?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

andre5000 said:


> Clubber, big thanks for sharing this as I haven't read a day to day progress anything like yours. I'm 38 but nowhere near the cut n bulk you got yourself in these pic's you kindly put up. Physi is awesome!
> 
> Got a newbi question though, when your cycle stops and all levels are back to normal you will keep what you got in these pics won't you?
> 
> My main issue is the sleep part. no matter what I do. i would to be able to go to sleep at 8pm. haven't done that since I was about 10 i think.


i near enough hold most of my weight all year round, diet and training is continuous. Chicken/steak and rice everyday, everything weighed out whether im Blast or Cruising.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


> lol, no mate. Theres someone called Clubber Lang on it?


on the forum, i used to post there a lot and he had the same name.

Not the most remarkable coincidence i suppose


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

*Chest & Biceps.*

Steady sess today, fell asleep after my afternoon meal only to wake up 20mins before training, doh.

*Hammer Strength Press;*

15x 44lb ES

12x 88lb ES

8x 132lb ES

6x 154lb

*
Incline Olly Smith; Wide Grip*

15x 110lb

15x 154lb

12x 176lb

*Inclne DB Flys;*

2x failure sets @ 85lb DBs

*
Seated BD Curls;*

2x failure sets @ 45lb DB

*Machine Preacher Curls;*

2x failure sets @ 3/4 stack

wanted to do more curls but ran out of time.

*Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Behind a day at the moment, had a long day at work yesterday and decided to get stoned for the first time in probably a year lol. Wake up today surrounded by empty wrappers and still felt wasted. Took 4 cans of Red Bull to bring me round, and that wasnt till about 3pm ha. Not be doing that again for awhile!

Kept todays session to medium weight with fairly high reps, but to say i was wasted last night and woke up dazed and confused i wasnt too bad in the gym.

*Shoulders & Tri's.*

*Seated Calve Raises;* Plan on doing these before most workouts now, try beef the chicken legs up for short weather.

35x 88lb

30x 88lb

*Seated Press (Olly Bar Smith);*

15x 110lb

12x 154lb

10x 176lb

*Standing DB Side Raises;* Twisting so little finger is at top of the movement.

15x 25lb DB

12x 30lb

10x 30lb

*Machine Rear Delts;*

12x 3/4 stack (weight unknown)

10x 3/4

10x 3/4

*Close Grip Push Downs;*

12x 100lb

8x 120lb

6x 120lb completely failure, was shattered.

*Rope Pull Downs;*

3x failure sets (around 15 x reps) @ 110lb. Triceps burning like feck.

*Done.*

Bought some Gaspari Real Mass yesterday too. Ran out of my usual Reflex Instant Mass for my gainer shakes, and a shop up the road sells Gaspari products so thought id try it. Good God, how big are the servings?! 5x scoops! To make it easier to understand the full recommended serving size 5x scoops is equal to a protein shaker full of the powder! lol. If you dont have a blender and only a shaker you have to have to split the recommended serving into two shaker drinks. Its madness! At the moment im just having 3x scoops in a shaker with water and added the rest of my cals with Burgen bread and peanut butter etc. Real Mass tastes great, Choc, but stupid servings. Will finish the bag and go back to my usual Reflex.

Ordered some CNP Pro Lean Whey too. Thats coming tomorrow. Really interested to taste the Strawberry Cheesecake flavour!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi mate,

would appreciate an insight on your chosen diet for your lean bulk?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> would appreciate an insight on your chosen diet for your lean bulk?


well yesterday and today it wasnt/isnt great lol.

back on track tomorrow so will post but my food intake tomorrow for you, be an average day etc. Still got abit of the munchies at the moment ha.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Looking good mate best of luck!


----------



## Ceek (May 5, 2013)

Clubber Lang said:


> Behind a day at the moment, had a long day at work yesterday and decided to get stoned for the first time in probably a year lol. Wake up today surrounded by empty wrappers and still felt wasted. Took 4 cans of Red Bull to bring me round, and that wasnt till about 3pm ha. Not be doing that again for awhile!
> 
> Kept todays session to medium weight with fairly high reps, but to say i was wasted last night and woke up dazed and confused i wasnt too bad in the gym.
> 
> ...


Yeh I used that stuff, I think I only ended up having 3 scoops which was about 900 calories then put scoop of whey to bump the protein up.

The only thing though it is gave me really bad gas and I physically couldn't hold it in, would push itself out.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Ceek said:


> Yeh I used that stuff, I think I only ended up having 3 scoops which was about 900 calories then put scoop of whey to bump the protein up.
> 
> The only thing though it is gave me really bad gas and I physically couldn't hold it in, would push itself out.


yeah im on 3x scoops so about 700 cals give or take.

guts are fine with it.

its a decent enough product TBH, just a nightmare if you want the full 1200 cals.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

was hoping to train today to make up for having Monday off, but the small work job i had planned for this morning till lunch became a full days graft. Only just got home and im shattered! Been lifting 8ft concrete fence posts and panals all day and shifted 3 ton of stones by hand, who needs a workout after that! I ache all over ha.

cus i hadnt planned on a full days graft my diet went tits up. Was living on protein flapjacks, and sandwiches, not the best. Got home to find the missus had cooked me a load of chicken thighs so they went down a treat. Got a load of pre cooked chicken which is going on some French stick soon + a large bottle of near frozen Cobra to wash it down.

got these today too 










Tried the Strawberry Cheesecake Lean Whey afew mins ago with dinner. Its very nice, probably more of a high class tasting Strawberry flavour than strawberry cheesecake. Its also very thick when mixed! I added around 500ml of water with 50g serving, which usually is spot on with other whey powders i use, but within 3/4 shakes it thickened up so much you probably could have turned it upside down without loosing a drop lol. Added another 250ml water and even then it was still a thick liquid, but still freshing.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> was hoping to train today to make up for having Monday off, but the small work job i had planned for this morning till lunch became a full days graft. Only just got home and im shattered! Been lifting 8ft concrete fence posts and panals all day and shifted 3 ton of stones by hand, who needs a workout after that! I ache all over ha.
> 
> cus i hadnt planned on a full days graft my diet went tits up. Was living on protein flapjacks, and sandwiches, not the best. Got home to find the missus had cooked me a load of chicken thighs so they went down a treat. Got a load of pre cooked chicken which is going on some French stick soon + a large bottle of near frozen Cobra to wash it down.
> 
> ...


I love the chicken only feast, always go grab extra large asda chicken it diet plans gone wrong that day and just chow down where ever i am.

Recommend ON hydro whey choc To try if u haven't post workout really tho..I use karabolyn pre and intra and hydro/vitargo or dextrose post..what bout u?

Enjoying the journal..!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> I love the chicken only feast, always go grab extra large asda chicken it diet plans gone wrong that day and just chow down where ever i am.
> 
> Recommend ON hydro whey choc To try if u haven't post workout really tho..I use karabolyn pre and intra and hydro/vitargo or dextrose post..what bout u?
> 
> Enjoying the journal..!


at the moment a few of the supps im using are CNP Pro-GFX for intra, don't use this every sesh, only when I feel like I need abit of a boost.

MaxiRaw Pear & Apple aminos for intra. Usually use BBW Excel but wanted a change in flavour this time round.

Whey protein, I have a mixture of BBW, CNP, USN, Gaspari and MaxiRaw.

Using Gaspari Real Mass for a gainer shake, but normally have Reflex Instant Mass.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Thursday; Legs

dbol with a pre-workout supp isnt the best when training legs! ha. By the 2nd set on my first exercise pump was painful! Got to the point where on my exercises i had to lower the weight just to get some decent movements.

Seated Calve Raises;

35x 88lb

30x 88lb

25x 88lb wasnt going heavier, pump was too great and didnt want to risk pulling anything.

Calve Raises On Hack Squat;

20x 352lb

15x 352lb

Hammer Strength Press; Knees all the way to my chest, no half moments like i see so many doing. Slow and controlled movement.

15x 440lb

15x 528lb

8x 528lb

Leg Extensions; Kept to 1/4 stack and legs were that pumped i struggled to bend my legs/knees

4x sets of 12-15 reps.

Done.

legs were that tight i had to walk down the stairs with stiff legged. Felt cramp was close everytime i bent my legs.

-------

Friday, Chest and Biceps

Seated Hammer Strength Press;

15x 132lb ES

12x 176lb ES

8x 220lb

Incline Smith;

15x 132lb

12x 198lb

8x 242lb

Incline DB Flys;

2x failure sets @ 65lb DBs

EZ-Bar Curls; Light weight, lift till total failure

3x failure sets @ 110lb

Done.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

never let your missus near your gear.....










epic fail !!

she dropped it on the floor and cracked the bottle from the middle down, had to bin it a brand new bottle. D'oh !!

*Back & alittle Biceps.*

Was in abit of a rush today, training partner had limited time and TBH ive been lifting and shifting stuff all day so a quick in and out session was spot on for me.

Did no more than a 2min rest between sets and kept to med weight.

*Lat Pulldowns (to front);*

12x 75kg

10x 90kg

10x 100kg

*Close Grip Rows;*

12x 180lb

10x 200lb

8x 210lb

*Hammer Strength Pulldowns;*

15x 88lb ES

*EZ-Bar Curls;*

12x 88lb

10x 88lb

8x 88lb

4x 88lb

*Done, simples!*

Arms were burning by the end of it, could quite get my shaker to my mouth for my PWO shake ha, struggled.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

27 degrees in my gym this evening so kept it short + was training alone so was going to be a quick session anyways.

*Shoulders & Tri's.*

*
*

*
Incline Press (Olly Smith);*

15x 88lb

10x 176lb

6x 220lb

*1-Arm Cable Extensions;*

10x 60lb

6x 80lb

8x 80lb

*Upright Rows (Olly Smith);*

12x 88lb 2min pause between each set

10x 88lb

7x 88lb

*Cable Pushdowns;*

12x 100lb

8x 120lb

7x 120lb

*Done.*

Not sure whether its the heat or test, or both, but been quite snappy these last few days. Got abit of a outbreak of small spots over my shoulders, something i never really get. Could be weather related or gear, but its not nice.

have about 2ml left on my current rohm TT400, then be switching over to Zafa's. Never used them before but they're getting great praise round my way, seem extremely potent. Cant wait!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

missed legs yesterday, was too tired, hot and drained by the time i got back from work, had to drive to Sunderland and back. Was only there 30mins!. Was horribe thunder weather down my way, was close and sucked the life out of you.

had similar weather today so struggled getting going at the gym. What made things worse was a load of people eatting McD's in the car park. One look at what they were eatting made me instantly hungry and couldnt get the thought of food out my mind while training. Got to the point where it wasnt worth trying, was too interested in eatting ha. Did a few exercises then gave up. Stopped off at Nando's for a double chicken burger with all the extras lol.

*Chest & Biceps.*

*
*

*
Hammer Strength Press;*

12x 88lb ES

10x 132lb ES

5x 176lb ES < havent done that weight for awhile.

went down hill after that, thought of Nando's was stuck in my head.

*Incline Smith;*

12x 110lb

10x 198lb

*EZ-Bar Curls;*

3x failure sets @ 66lb

Done and out the door to get my chicken burger and free half chicken! lol.

Had every intention to smash the gym, but that smell and sight of McD's in the car park ruined me!


----------



## andre5000 (Mar 22, 2013)

Mark, is that a recent pic? That's just where I wanna be. 4th week on first ever Test cycle. Feeling stronger slightly. Always starving which I hear is good but, is there anything you would recommend to curb the rumble tums a bit?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

first day back this week. Was in Cardiff for 630am yesterday, so was up and on the road around 330ish. Too shattered by the time i got back so just pigged out with a few ciders and some junk food.

Started using Zafa test today too. Finished my rohm TT400 so decided to give the Zafa's a blast as these seem very highly rated around my way. Be using 2ml EW with my 2ml of Mast-en, so my test is dropping down to 500mg from 800mg, but i actually think strength will increase and water decrease alittle.

So far jab site is spot on, no PIP, but imagine i might get alittle bit of pain tomorrow from the fast-ester tests, usually Sust kick so to speak, but we'll see.










*Shoulders & Tri's.*

*
*

*
Seated Calve Raises*; (still doing the odd set/sets before each sess to try and add extra size)

30x 88lb

30x 121lb

*
Seated Press (Olly Bar Smith);*

12x 121lb

10x 187lb

5x 231lb

*
Cable Extensions;*

12x 50lb

8x 65lb

6x 80lb

*BB Rows;*

12x 55b

10x 77lb

10x 77lb

*Close Grip Pushdowns;*

12x 100lb

10x 120lb

6x 130lb

*Done.*

Bought some DY GHBlast last week, will be trying tonight, see if it improves sleep or maybe sucked into a gimmick lol. Either way i wanted to try it, quite like his range TBH. Also got a free blender shaker with my last order. Used today with CNP Lean Whey, something that really thickens up when mixed, found the mesh ball inside the blender/shaker to work very well. No leaks either, just alittle narrow near the bottom to wash out by hand. But, because its narrow at the bottom it fits snug in your drinks holder in your car which is extremely handy.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Bulletproof is meant to be brilliant for slerp mate


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

CJ said:


> Bulletproof is meant to be brilliant for slerp mate


who makes that? Will have a peak.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Clubber Lang said:


> who makes that? Will have a peak.


Musclepharm mate


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

tried the DY GHBlast last night, too early to rate the product fully but i get have some weird dreams, so hopefully the deep dreams will continue with the product.

got near no PIP from my first Zafa jab, just a slight tender feel when site is pressed.

weighed myself today too. Was 16.13/17 stone. Will try and loose some more water and hopefully lean up alittle bit more. Got 4 weeks on this cycle before i consider using fast-ester oils for the 6 week run up to my jollies.

*Back.*

*
*

*
Hammer Strength Pulldowns;*

12x 88lb ES

8x 132lb ES

5x 154lb

*Lat Pulldowns, to front;*

12x 75kg

10x 90kg

8x 90kg

*Close Grip Rows;*

10x 200lb

8x 200lb (forearm pump difficult, energy levels shank too)

6x 200lb

*Machine Preacher;*

3x failure sets @ 3/4 stack.

*Calve Raises;*

4x failure sets @ 110lb.

*Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

something new to try today :bounce:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


> something new to try today :bounce:


nice look forward to seeing how u get on with both of those


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

not looking forward to the PW125, its got tren cough written all over it lol.

got these too;


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

tried 0.5ml of PW125 30mins before training. Gave a slight sting for about 10mins but soon went. One thing it does do is stink! My God its the worst strongest smelling wc oil ive ever used! lol. Smell it through and on my clothes, bet people could smell it when I walk past them in the gym lol.

only had the one jab but felt a rise in BP in my head after 10mins. Pushed myself alittle more while training but unsure if that's placebo effects or the oil. I do have a slight blocked nose like if ive taken a Viagra etc. Will take 1ml tomorrow for chest and biceps and see what happens.

had my first sunbed sess for about a year today too, just had 6mins. Think I mate having some MT2 and get a quick tan.

*Legs;*

*
*

*
Calve Raises* (using Hack Squat);

15x 264lb

12x 352b (got pump very quickly, could be methtest tabs and dbol)

15x 440lb (walked pump off abit and lifted a few more reps)

*
Hammer Strength Leg Press;*

15x 528lb

12x 616lb

12x 704lb

*Leg Extensions;*

15x half stack

15x half stack

15x 3/4 stack

13x full stack (first time ive done full stack since recovering from tendon issue)

*Hack Squat;*

failure @ 88lb (could hardly bend my legs to get onto the machine with pump ha)

failure @ 154lb

*Done.*

stairs were a problem on the way out lol


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Pw125?

Will follow this thread


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

cas said:


> Pw125?
> 
> Will follow this thread


WC pre workout med


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> something new to try today :bounce:


Tried the methyl test before mate? What dose you going to use?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Tried the methyl test before mate? What dose you going to use?


never used before no.

I did a full tab plus half of one, so roughly 37mg ish today. But gonna try ditching the dbol Im taking and run 50mg methtest ED and see what effects are. Heard methtest is very liver toxic so wont be on long


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

had huge DOMS on my legs all day, especially calves. Must have done something right yesterday.

woke up with PIP from the PW125, but soon went after iburprofen.

urine has gone to tren colour alreay, first pee was like peeing PW125 back out lol.

also, wrists and finger joints feel really dry today :/

gonna jab a full ml of PW125 in about 30mins, then off to the gym.

dropped dbol totally today and replacement with Methtest @ 50mg, or 2x 25mg tabs taken am/breakfast and 3pm.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

bit late, didnt have time yesterday.

*Chest & Biceps.*

*
*

*
Seated Hammer Strength Press;*

12x 44lb ES

10x 132lb ES

6x 154lb ES

*Incline BB Press;*

12x 110lb

8x 198lb

5x 242lb

*Incline DB Flys;*

2x failure sets @ 80lb DBs. Roughly 10x reps per set.

*EZ-Bar Curls;*

3x failure sets @ 110lb with min rest between. Just passed each other bar once finshed. Huge pump, couldnt work them anymore.

*Done.*

Zafa's have already got my libido racing. Had first shot on tuesday and by thursday i was getting a twitch on near all day lol. Had second shot yesterday/Friday. So glad a didnt have any MT2, would never get it down lol.

not getting any PIP from the Zafa + Mast but the PW125 sites the day after jabs are sore.

think the Methtest tabs and PW125 are doing theyre jobs. My legs are still aching from thursday and chest is in pieces today so definately pushing a few more reps out and training alittle quicker.


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

I'll be following this!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

quick sesh today, had a heavy weekend, too much sex and drugs lol, didnt sleep saturday night, carried on till 10pm sunday. Training partner had a session sunday so both of us werent in the best shape today.

*BB Shoulder Press;*

12x 121lb

8x 165lb

6x 209lb

*Machine Rear Delts;*

12x half stack

10x 3/4 stack

6x full stack

*1-Arm Cable Extensions;*

3x failure sets (8-10 reps) @ 65lb

*Close Grip Pushdowns;*

12x 110lb

8x 120lb

*Done.*

*
*

Didnt have my Zafa & Mast jab today, wasnt up for it, so will do tomorrow. Also didnt bother with PW125 either, wasnt in the right state of mind so would have been a waste. Did have 25mg Methtest 2hr pre-training, that gave some decent pump and pushed a few veins out.

gonna retire to bed now and watch depressing soaps! ha


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

struggled going most of these week, very early starts, 4:30 or 5am and on the road so by the time ive got back, had a bite to eat im shattered + the heat is sucking the life out of me. Would train later in the evening but once i sit down i aint getting back up. Gym is like a sauna too.

stocked up on a few things this week too;










The DY GHBlast is excellent, think its probably one of the best products ive ever bought, its up there with the original DY NOX and similar items.

weighed in at 17st 4 yesterday. Bizarre cus i dropped down to 16.13 the week before. Ive stopped my dbol dose completely in the run up to my holiday cycle, yet ive gain weight lol. Too many Nando's!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Might have to give the ghblast a try, could def do with something that helps with sleep issues have you found any other benefits from it?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

danMUNDY said:


> Might have to give the ghblast a try, could def do with something that helps with sleep issues have you found any other benefits from it?


benefits are i can kick the missus and bruise her while sleeping, and get away with it lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

made it to the gym today, was only working local so no 430am starts like last week.

pulled up in the car park and was 29 degrees! Felt the same inside the gym so did a steady leg sess.

slept crap last night, far too hot even with all the windows open, had no breeze coming through either. Should have taken my GHBlast but decided 3 bottles of cider would help me sleep...wrong! lol.

right knee is starting to feel uncomfortable again. Started aching late last week. Think its down to the all the driving ive been doing in the van, angle of my leg on the pedals etc. Popping to Boots tomorrow to start a course of Wellman Collagen tablets. These worked a treat for me tendon.

*Calve Raises (using hack squat);*

25x 264lb

20x 352lb

15x 440lb

*Leg Extensions;** (knee slightly aching so only lifted 1/4 stack to be safe)*

20x 1/4 stack

15x 1/4

15x 1/4

15/ 1/4

*Hack Squats;*

20x 88lb

15x 176lb

12x 220lb

*Seated Calve Raises;*

failure @ 88lb

failure @ 88lb

*Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

*Back and Bicep day,*

quick one today, was in a rush.

*Hammer Strength Pulldowns;*

12x 44lb ES

10x 88lb ES

8x 132lb ES

*Lat Pulldowns, medium grip;*

12x 75kg

10x 90kg

6x 105kg

training partner walked in, recovering from a hand injury and was doing just biceps, so joined in.

*
EZ-Bar Curls;*

3x failure sets @ 66lb (15+ reps)

*Cable 21's;*

3x sets @ 80lb

*Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

didnt make it to the gym today, had some great news so celebrated with some drinks in the pub instead. Missus has landed a teaching contract from sep till december. She got made redundant last year from a local school, missus is a PE teacher, due to Council cut backs. Funny cus the Government hasnt cut eduction, but local Councils have, so wheres the money going?!

anyways shes been doing supply work, but even then she hasnt been getting alot of work to do schools saving money and covering such lessions with what ever spare teacher is available, so you could end up with a Maths teacher doing a PE lession, shocking! Or the school will hire a teaching assistant, who has no teaching degree, basically its someone whos passed a CRB check to come and baby sit a class for minimum wage.

missus was TBH feeling down recently, feeling worthless as lack of work and going to teaching interviews only to be find out shes too expensive, due to her 7 years experience shes on top whack wage. Schools would rather employ a TA or NVQ for peanuts to save money, not considering actual teaching experience or knowledge, but going for the cheapest option available. This started to worry me as i didnt want her to go into depression 

luckly today she got a call from a local Academy who see did an interview for last week, but wasnt expecting to hear anything back, rang and offered her the job !! Shes been bouncing around all day bless her. She'll work Sep till December covering for maternity leave, but could roll on and get a full position there. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Good journal, great physique (no ****). Cracking news about the other half, a relief of the mind.

I tried some of that DY GH blast last night. I felt rough as buggery this morning! Felt like I was hungover! That was after one scoop, might just try half a scoop tonight.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Fatboy80 said:


> Good journal, great physique (no ****). Cracking news about the other half, a relief of the mind.
> 
> I tried some of that DY GH blast last night. I felt rough as buggery this morning! Felt like I was hungover! That was after one scoop, might just try half a scoop tonight.


been having a level scoop each time myself, not been too bad in the mornings. Can feel it drifting me off about 10mins after drinking, then im under and having deep dreams. Good stuff.


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Clubber Lang said:


> been having a level scoop each time myself, not been too bad in the mornings. Can feel it drifting me off about 10mins after drinking, then im under and having deep dreams. Good stuff.


I'm gonna try it with a bit less this time. I defo felt the sleep benefits when I did nod off. Just felt dizzy and odd for the first two hours of the day. How much sleep are you getting when you take it? On a normal day, not the really early starts you mentioned.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> been having a level scoop each time myself, not been too bad in the mornings. Can feel it drifting me off about 10mins after drinking, then im under and having deep dreams. Good stuff.


I fancy a tub like. where's the cheapest online for it mate?

Tried night nurse, nytol 1 a night, did nothing for me.

I just added in Ipamorelin+ MODGRF 500mcg/100 before bed makes deep sleep good but no better nodding off


----------



## 065744 (May 13, 2008)

marknorthumbria said:


> I fancy a tub like. where's the cheapest online for it mate?
> 
> Tried night nurse, nytol 1 a night, did nothing for me.
> 
> I just added in Ipamorelin+ MODGRF 500mcg/100 before bed makes deep sleep good but no better nodding off


ive been having a look at getting this and so far the cheapest ive come across is on dolphinfitness and that comes with free next day delivery as well.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

How is the pw125 and m1t buddy ?


----------



## dubboy (May 12, 2013)

Hey mate -

not familiar with zafa and PW 125 - can you fill me in ?

Cheers


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Fatboy80 said:


> I'm gonna try it with a bit less this time. I defo felt the sleep benefits when I did nod off. Just felt dizzy and odd for the first two hours of the day. How much sleep are you getting when you take it? On a normal day, not the really early starts you mentioned.


on a school day i'll have my last protein intake about 930, either cottage cheese or a large casein shake, then about 10:15 after ive watched the news headlines i'll drink the GHBlast. Can feel it working within 10mins, breathing becomes heavier then its lights out. I often wake up a few hours later feeling fresh but going back to sleep, thats when i get the deep weird dreams  Usually get up at 7am, cool shower and im away.



marknorthumbria said:


> I fancy a tub like. where's the cheapest online for it mate?
> 
> Tried night nurse, nytol 1 a night, did nothing for me.
> 
> I just added in Ipamorelin+ MODGRF 500mcg/100 before bed makes deep sleep good but no better nodding off


i use to use Xanax, nice and mild without feeling too dazed in the mornings, but you do start to rely on such things, and when you stop taking sleeping tabs i personally find it hard to sleep for about a week, then things get back to normal.

i got my tub from BBW, was ordering other items at the time, protein Muffins 

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/dorian-yates-ghblast-280g


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

dubboy said:


> Hey mate -
> 
> not familiar with zafa and PW 125 - can you fill me in ?
> 
> Cheers


Zafa Testonon 250mg, similar blend to Organon Sust, but Zafa's are made up of 3x fast ester tests and 1x slow ester, so its super potent lol.

PW125 is a pre-workout injectable containing such oils like dbol, oxy, test base and tren + something else i cant remember. Great for aggression, stinks tho lol. Jab sites get alittle sore day after jabs, but doesnt last long.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

finished work early so shot to the gym about 1130, before it got too hot. Usually train around 4-5 so temperature inside the place would be crazy.

wasnt there too long as the main road to my house was being close due to a local parade, so had about 30mins to hit it then drive back and pick the missus up before being trapped at home ha.

*quick blast on chest and biceps;*

*
*

*
Incline BB Press;*

12x 110lb

8x 198lb

5x 286lb

*
Seated Hammer Strength;*

10x 88lb ES

8x 132lb ES

7x 132lb ES

*
Standing EZ-Bar Curls; 2min rest between sets*

15x 88lb

12x 88lb

8x 88lb

8x 88lb

*Machine Preacher;*

2x failure sets at 3/4 stack

1x failure set half stack

*Done.*

*
*

*
Weighed in at 17.5*

bizarre as ive dropped dbol, and did loose a few lbs in water, then placed it back on. Only thing i can think of is the Zafa test has kicked in and given me some extra lbs.

getting a bottle of ROHM Rip-Blend next week to try. Heard of a few locals that PIP isnt too bad. Planning on possibly using this at 2ml EOD for the 6 weeks pre-hol. See how 1ml goes when i try it next week.


----------



## 065744 (May 13, 2008)

Clubber Lang said:


> finished work early so shot to the gym about 1130, before it got too hot. Usually train around 4-5 so temperature inside the place would be crazy.
> 
> wasnt there too long as the main road to my house was being close due to a local parade, so had about 30mins to hit it then drive back and pick the missus up before being trapped at home ha.
> 
> ...


hope rohms rip blend is better than last years stuff, never felt pip like it. even half a ml would have crippled for a good 5 days.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

065744 said:


> hope rohms rip blend is better than last years stuff, never felt pip like it. even half a ml would have crippled for a good 5 days.


lol. Im getting a bottle soon, will try 1ml in a quad, and 1ml + 1ml mast-prop in the other. See what happens ha

i know 3 lads using it, 2 say its ok, 1 says some jabs are crippling.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

first day this week, been working away so had no time to train.

fecking hot down here, 30 degrees! Found some energy to train, so did legs. Ideally id like to start doing these twice per week on the run up to september when i go on my jollies, but thats sooner said than done! lol.

switched from having chicken fillets to chick thighs too. Wanted a change so my local butcher is doing me 5kg of large thighs for £14. Enjoying these, theyre alot more juicey than fillets.

started on the MT2 aswell + having a few sunbeds each week. Hope you get some nice colour over the next week or two. Having to treat the missus to a bottle cus shes breaking my balls about her not having any ha.

*quick 30min leg sesh.*

*
*

*
Seated Calve Raises;*

20x 88lb

15x 132lb

*15x 132lb*

*
*

*
Calve Raises using Hack Squat;*

15x 352lb

15x 440lb

12x 440lb

*Hammer Strength Press (kness always touching chest, no half measures);*

12x 440lb

12x 528lb

10x 616lb

*Leg Extensions;*

3x failure sets (12-15 reps) half stack.

*Done.*

hoping to go saturday morning and start doing high rep squat work and hamstrings.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

super hot today, but think im getting used to it, not struggling as much in the gym. Still doing quite quick sessions just to get in and out.

was witness to horrible site. Some lad was at the gym wearing a muscle vest and green running shorts that im sure had shrunk in the wash! My boxer shorts are bigger! Was like someone training in their pants! Was terrible. Worse thing was he was doing legs! I didnt stick around to see if he did squats!! pmsl. Men wearing those type of clothes would be banned !!

did you free weight BB presses today, olly bar on the squat rack. Been awhile since ive done these and it showed. Need to get my balance back. Suppose it doesnt help when the full height mirrow infront of the rack had been removed, grr.

*Shoulders & Triceps*

*
*

*
Standing BB Press;*

12x 99lb

10x 121lb

8x 165lb

6x 165lb

*
Upright BB Rows;*

12x 77lb

10x 99lb

10x 99lb

*
Rear Delt Machine;*

12x half stack

10x full stack

8x full stack

*Cable Push Downs;*

10x 100lb

8x 120lb

6x 120lb

*Rope Pull Downs;*

3x failure sets @ 155lb (15-10reps)

*Ab Crunches using Cable Cross;*

3x failure sets at 200lb (just did as many as i could per set)

*Done.*


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Just seen this always like a good clubber log to follow

How do you rate wildcat to bd and Brit pharma?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

OJay said:


> Just seen this always like a good clubber log to follow
> 
> How do you rate wildcat to bd and Brit pharma?


wildcat has been my main lab for some years now, used some type of wc med in near all my cycles i think. Probably due to the price and handy 20ml bottles.

BD.eu, myself and friends tried these when they first came out, was hit and miss, especially orals. Tablets came slightly lighter or darker than other batches, and some said they werent as potent. I did read other people saying the amounts of oil in vails varied quite alot too. Dropped using them after that, was a some years ago.

I started using BD again when they released their 50mg Var no too long ago. The Var is bang on, worked wonders with everyone i know whos used it, its very popular around my way. Its also alot cheaper than other 50mg Vars from labs like ROHM, so only increases its success. After using theyre Var people started using BD oils, and from what ive heard when speaking to them they cant fault it. Used theyre deca and test-prop myself and did the job as good as any other lab iver used. Would use again.

Brit Pharma, havent used that lab.

currently i prefer to stick with a pharma grade test with a decent UGL deca, mast, bold etc. Pharma test blows UG stuff out the water, especially the Zafa's im currently using.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

*chest and biceps today.*

*
*

*
Incline Press;*

12x 121lb

8x 209lb

5x 297lb

*Seated Hammer Press;*

10x 88lb ES

8x 132lb ES

5x 132lb ES

*EZ-Bar Curls;*

15x 66lb

12x 88lb

10x 88lb

6x 88lb

*Machine Preacher;*

3x failure sets @ 3/4 stack (reps went something like 10, 7, 4. Pump was huge.

*Done.*

Knees started to ache again. Sitting here with Biofreeze on it. Think its mostly down to long distance driving and knee being stuck at a certain angle. Gotta sort it as pre-holiday cycle starts around the beginning of August.

weighed in at 17.4. Was 17st tuesday, tut


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

did my first weekend sesh in over a year today. Thought id start making abit more of a effort as im struggling during the week in normal working hours. Either shattered from early starts or just been too hot during mid day.

nice and cool inside the gym so did a quick non stop 30min leg workout. Nothing heavy, light weight with high reps.

*Seated Calve Raises;*

25x 88lb

25x 132lb

20x 132lb

*Leg Extenions;*

25x 1/4 stack

20x 1/2 stack

20x 1/2 stack

15x 1/2 stack

*Hamstring Curls*

3x failure sets @ 1/4 stack (around 15x reps each)

*Hack Squats; (**** all the way down)*

15x 88lb

15x 154lb

15x 154lb

*Done.*

felt great, going again tomorrow. Do the same 30min non stop light weight work.

went to Next today to try and get a new shirt and trousers for a mates wedding thats coming up. Epic Fail !

Tried a shirt on, arms wouldnt fit in the sleeves and i got stuck. Tried trousers and were near skin tight! Looks like im going in a Polo shirt and jeans! lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


> did my first weekend sesh in over a year today. Thought id start making abit more of a effort as im struggling during the week in normal working hours. Either shattered from early starts or just been too hot during mid day.
> 
> nice and cool inside the gym so did a quick non stop 30min leg workout. Nothing heavy, light weight with high reps.
> 
> ...


Lol that's the problem with this game. Clothes!!!

Not sure if its worth getting a tailored suit for a one off. Plus you will have grown out of it in a week lol


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice journal always impressed by pics no matter how often I see them!

What was your take on the methyl test tabs?

What's current cycle, I know it changed a bit since the start?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

tonyc74 said:


> Nice journal always impressed by pics no matter how often I see them!
> 
> What was your take on the methyl test tabs?
> 
> What's current cycle, I know it changed a bit since the start?


grrr, only just noticed pics aren't there. Had a clear out of imageshack so must and removed them from all my posts. Will load them back up early next week.

ran meth tabs for about a week but then came off. Got 6 weeker pre-hol cycle starting soon with maybe some winny included, so didn't want to run back to back highly liver toxic orals.

current cycle is 2ml zafa with 2ml mast-en.

unsure whether to use rohm rip blend with alittle extra mast-prop, or carry on with zafa and mast-en and add tren-ace.

considering using AP injectable winny too.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> grrr, only just noticed pics aren't there. Had a clear out of imageshack so must and removed them from all my posts. Will load them back up early next week.
> 
> ran meth tabs for about a week but then came off. Got 6 weeker pre-hol cycle starting soon with maybe some winny included, so didn't want to run back to back highly liver toxic orals.
> 
> ...


I love your massive range of supplements and gear, it's almost like you stop by a one stop nutrition/AASshop on the way home from graft every day and treat yourself haha


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> grrr, only just noticed pics aren't there. Had a clear out of imageshack so must and removed them from all my posts. Will load them back up early next week.
> 
> ran meth tabs for about a week but then came off. Got 6 weeker pre-hol cycle starting soon with maybe some winny included, so didn't want to run back to back highly liver toxic orals.
> 
> ...


Prob not a good idea even going steady on the booze and high water intake, interesting to see what the injectable winny gives?

Any noticeable differences for the week on the methyl tabs?


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> grrr, only just noticed pics aren't there. Had a clear out of imageshack so must and removed them from all my posts. Will load them back up early next week.
> 
> ran meth tabs for about a week but then came off. Got 6 weeker pre-hol cycle starting soon with maybe some winny included, so didn't want to run back to back highly liver toxic orals.
> 
> ...


Do ROHM have a short estered RIP blend mate? Ive never heard of them doing one just the TTM long estered


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> I love your massive range of supplements and gear, it's almost like you stop by a one stop nutrition/AASshop on the way home from graft every day and treat yourself haha


yeah its handy having local sources 



tonyc74 said:


> Prob not a good idea even going steady on the booze and high water intake, interesting to see what the injectable winny gives?
> 
> Any noticeable differences for the week on the methyl tabs?


huge pump which lasted ages.



Crazy-Northerner said:


> Do ROHM have a short estered RIP blend mate? Ive never heard of them doing one just the TTM long estered


yes mate, rohm short ester Rip-Blend has the same profile as PC 1-Rip. Cant remember the ratios off my head but its exactly the same. Probably out the same pot ha.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Feeler said:


> Skinny jeans are fashionable now


nah, Joey Essex look doesnt quite suit me! lol










or










ha


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Feeler said:


> Yea guess you would need the 'hair do' to match too


lol, yeah days of hair styling went along time ago lol. Cant even grow it long enough for extensions :wacko:


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

*Back;*

*
*

*
Hammer Strength Pulldowns;*

12x 88lb ES

8x 132lb ES

5x 154lb

*
Lat Pulldownds to front;*

10x 75kg

8x 95g

6x 105kg

*Shrugs on Smith (olly bar), 1min rest between;*

20x 154lb

15x 154lb

15x 154lb

*Machine Rear Delts;*

12x 1/4 stack

12x 1/2 stack

8x 1/2 stack

*Done.*

didnt do too badly to say i was hunger, Dads birthday and BBQ yesteday.

tried shaving my chest today with my hair clippers. Didnt work, was far too sweaty and hairs sticking everywhere. Managed to do a pec then had to leave the rest till another day lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

ordered some rohm Rip Blend so be jabbing some of that by the weekend, see how painful it is. If its ok i'm thinking 2ml 3x per week for 6 weeks.

if its painful im thinking of staying on the Zafa and mast-en and trying AP inject winny for 4x weeks pre-holiday. Hear the AP winny is quite smooth.

decisions decisions lol


----------



## dubboy (May 12, 2013)

tried shaving my chest today with my hair clippers. Didnt work, was far too sweaty and hairs sticking everywhere. Managed to do a pec then had to leave the rest till another day lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

*Shoudlers and Tri's*

*
*

*
Standing Olly Bar Press;*

12x 110lb

8x 154lb

8x 154lb (struggled towards end of 2nd set so moved hand position alittle closer and worked out much better. Just getting to grips with standing press work again)

*
1 Arm Cable Extensions, behind back grip;*

10x 60lb

10x 60lb

8x 60lb (killers these were, havent dont in months. Looked great doing them, split/seperation in delts were brill)

*Upright BB Rows;*

12x 66lb

12x 88lb

8x 88lb

*Rope Pulldowns;*

3x failure sets @ 110lb (10+ reps per set)

*Close Grip Pushdowns;*

10x 100lb

8x 120lb

5x 120lb

*Incline Bench Sit Ups;*

3x failure sets.

*Done.*

Got given half a bottle of Helios Diamon fat burner the other day, mixture of clen and yohimbe. Gonna try 0.3ml in each love handle pre-bed, see what side effects are like and if i wake up fine i might continue using for a few weeks.

Waiting on pharma T3s too.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Leg day. Split into two days now, calves and quads, then calve and hams with alittle more quads one day over the weekend, probably saturday morning.

*Seated Calve Raises;*

25x 88lb

20x 132lb

15x 132lb

*
Hammer Strength Leg Press;*

12x 440lb

10x 528lb

10x 616lb

6x 704 lb

*
Leg Extensions;*

20x 1/4 stack

15x 1/2 stack

15x 1/2 stack

10x 1/2 stack

*Hacks;*

2x failure sets @ 132lb (12+ slow reps)

*Done.*


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


> ordered some rohm Rip Blend so be jabbing some of that by the weekend, see how painful it is. If its ok i'm thinking 2ml 3x per week for 6 weeks.
> 
> if its painful im thinking of staying on the Zafa and mast-en and trying AP inject winny for 4x weeks pre-holiday. Hear the AP winny is quite smooth.
> 
> decisions decisions lol


How you finding the Zafa stuff mate?

Thinking about getting some myself. Whats the pip like and do you mix it or?

What mast e are you doing? Can't remember if you mentioned it already?

Sorry for all the questions lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> How you finding the Zafa stuff mate?
> 
> Thinking about getting some myself. Whats the pip like and do you mix it or?
> 
> ...


Zafa's are mint, best test blend ive used. Only on 2ml EW and strength is great. Mast is giving me some good fullness too. Mint little cycle. Would love to smash the Zafa's and do a 1g+ cycle 

using wildcat mast-en. Cant fault it.

i jab a Zafa on its own the first time to see what PIP was like. Was alittle tendor but its been awhile since i used a sust blend. When mixed with mast its painless.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Just under 6 weeks till holiday now and finally started on the rohm Rip Blend. Jabbed 1ml yesterday in my glute with 1ml AP mast-prop, just to try and dilute possible PIP, seems to have worked. Jab site its fine, no major PIP, just the usual tell i jabbed something feeling. Decided to be extra brave today and jabbed another 1ml Rip with 0.5ml mast-e in my quad. So hope it'll be fine! lol. If its all gravy then i hope tomorrow i'll do 2ml Rip with 1ml Mast-prop and carry on with that dose EOD.










started taking some pharma T3s now too. Took 50mcg early hours when i woke up for a pee with a fairly empty stomach. Got hot flushes once i was awake which have died off now. Think with the warm weather im going to carry on taking them early hours when its cooler and can sleep through it. Also dropped 40mcg of AP Clen about 3 hours ago and now im a shaking wreck. Keep making mistakes typing my fingers arent moving like they should! Can feel muscles tensing all over, not too keen TBH.

Lowering carbs aswell now, meals are tiny! Living off chicken and rice with broccoli, tho i forgot the broccoli this time round ha. Protein shakes between and rice cakes between meals, mmmm.










going gym in next hour is so, will see what energy levels are like. Had a wedding saturday and got wasted, went to bed about 8pm sunday lol. Not expecting huge lifts today. But its clean weekends from now till holiday


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

wasnt a bad sesh today considering a heavy weekend and started lowering my carbs.

jab sites from Rip Blend seem fine too. Havent reached for any painkillers yet.

*Shoulders & Tri's.*

*
*

*
Standing BB Press;*

12x 132lb

8x 176lb

8x 176lb

*Cable Extenions;*

3x sets of 10x @ 65lb

*BB Upright Rows (olly smith);*

12x 66lb

10x 88lb

10x 88lb

*Ab Crunches with Rope;*

3x failure sets @ half stack on cable cross

*Close Grip Pushdowns;*

3x failure sets (around 10-8) @ 110lb

*Incline Sit Up's;*

3x falure sets (15+ reps each)

*Done.*

now off to enjoy a mouth full of rice and chicken, joy!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Hamster said:


> @Clubber Lang ... I thought that chicken looked like a sausage....for my eyes deceived me for a wee moment :lol:


lol, left the skin as the treat. Fecking starving, got loads of crap food in the cupboards. Need will power! lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

quads alittle sore today lol. Reached for the iburprofen.

still gonna jab 2ml Rip with 1ml mast into my other quad today, but will place hot water bottle straight over jab site for awhile, then will train legs, see if training them makes PIP less or worse lol.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> quads alittle sore today lol. Reached for the iburprofen.
> 
> still gonna jab 2ml Rip with 1ml mast into my other quad today, but will place hot water bottle straight over jab site for awhile, then will train legs, see if training them makes PIP less or worse lol.


At least when your legs are fcuked u won't have to train them later in the week!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

tonyc74 said:


> At least when your legs are fcuked u won't have to train them later in the week!


lol, i plan on training them saturday morning too. Trying to get two session in a week now.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> lol, i plan on training them saturday morning too. Trying to get two session in a week now.


I'm a fan of twice. Week training especially once with volume and once lower reps more hit style....hopefully mixing the one rip will calm it down a bit!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

tonyc74 said:


> I'm a fan of twice. Week training especially once with volume and once lower reps more hit style....hopefully mixing the one rip will calm it down a bit!


yeah im going to do mostly quads today and hams & alittle more quads saturday.

my glute where i jabbed 1ml rip with 1ml mast is near enough fine. Quads injections always give me alittle PIP. Hate them, but needs to be done.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

gave legs a good blast today, couldnt bend them by the end ha. Will do them again on saturday.

jabbed 1.5ml rohm Rip Blend with 1ml AP mast-prop into left quad today. Was planning on doing 2ml Rip but my right quad is alittle sore from yesterdays jab so playing safe and see how both quads fair over the next few days, If the PIP goes quickly then will up to 2ml rip + mast-prop for quad jabs. Will do a full 2ml in my glute Friday.

Got some AP injectable winny landing tomorrow, thinking of starting these when i have 4 weeks left. Unsure how to run them yet as im jabbing Rip EOD so be short on jab sites for the ED winny jabs, unless its painless and can switch between two sites, which i doubt lol. I could switch over to rohm 50mg winny orals but would rather try AP inject first. Might try an amp tomorrow or over the weekend and see what PIPs like.

*Legs;*

*
*

*
Seated Calve Raises;*

30x 88lb

20x 132lb

15x 132lb

10x 132lb

*
Calve Raises using Hack Squat;*

20x 264lb

15x 352lb

*Hammer Strength Leg Press;*

15x 528lb........(dead stop at bottom of movement, waited 2 seconds and pushed)

12x 616lb

10x 704lb

8x 792lb

*Squats; Exhaust quads;*

3x failure sets @ 176lb.........(absolute killer these were, could hardly walk)

*Hamstring Curls;*

2x failure sets @ 1/4 stack (10x reps. Always feel cramp coming on with these, horrible)

*Done.*

Will do more Hams on saturday with alittle more quads.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

legs are tender today, sore from yesterday. Struggle getting downstairs first thing this morning, but after some painkillers they were fine.

both quad jab sites are too bad either, nothing major but can tell ive jabbed something.

glute, first place I stuck some Rip Blend, is about recovered, jabbed Monday. Going to put 2ml Rip and 1ml mast-prop in the other side tomorrow.

tried some AP injectable winny today too, milky milky. Never seen water based winny before but heard good things from the AP stuff. Jabbing was abit of a mire, my mate was right that winny sticks when jabbing. Thought I hit scare tissue so pulled out and pinned in a difference place only for the plunger to stick after about 0.2ml in. Ended up putting more force of the trigger and the winny shot in lol. No PIP so far, so fingers crossed it'll stay that way. Aiming to do 50mg ED or Monday-Friday.

*Back;*

*
*

*
Hammer Strength Pulldowns;*

12x 88lb ES

10x 132lb ES

7x 152lb ES

*
Close Grip Rows;*

10x 200lb

8x 220lb

7x 220lb

*Lat Pulldowns;*

12x 65kg

10x 80kg

8x 80kg

*Bent Over DB Side Raises;*

3x failure sets @ 25lb DBs.

*Cable Rope Ab Crunches;*

5x failure sets @ 80lb

*Done*


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

quick in and out, that's how I like it lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

yesterday, Friday;

upped rohm rip-blend dose to 2ml with 0.5ml mast-e added to help dilute possible PIP. Jabbed left Glute. This morning, saturday, PIP was/is no where near as bad as i was expecting. Also both quad jab sites are fine now. Thinking of upping rip-blend to 3ml EOD and dropping extra mast.

Friday i jabbed another amp of AP winny into my other delt. Again this morning ive got zero PIP from it, site feels fine, like ive not stuck anything in it  Hope it continues this way.










*Chest & Arms;*

*
*

*
Incline Olly Bar Smith;*

12x 110lb

8x 198lb

5x 286lb

*Seated Hammer Strength Press;*

12x 88lb ES

8x 132lb ES

5x 132lb ES...........stamina has def dropped since dieting started, but pushing through.

*EZ-Bar Curls; 1min rest between*

12x 66lb

12x 66lb

10x 66lb

10x 66lb

8x 66lb.......biceps rdy to burst! ha

Done. Time was short so hit everything quick.

*Saturday.*

Had a bite to eat for breaky and went gym for a quick leg sesh.

*Seated Calve Raises;*

3x failure sets @ 88lb. Didnt count these, just did them.

*Hammer Strength Leg Press;*

12x 616lb

10x 704lb

8x 792lb

*Leg Extrensions;*

3x failure sets at 1/4 stack, holding for 2 seconds at the top.

*Done. *

wanted to do alittle more but work rang and was on the phone for ages. Couldnt get into it afterwards.

weighed myself Friday aswell. Was 16st 13 on Monday, start of my cycle and diet, and Friday i weighed......................exactly the feckin same lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

cheat meal day!


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

ok mate out of the rohm zafa alpha and wildcat you used any fav's or do you rate them all!!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

TAFFY said:


> ok mate out of the rohm zafa alpha and wildcat you used any fav's or do you rate them all!!


all four labs are very good. I mix and match with all four. Last cycle was Zafa Testonon with WC Mast-en, just 2ml of each per week. Was a cracking little cycle.

ROHM 10mls are handy but if i need more volume then WCs 20ml bottles are spot on.

Alpha are good, but pricey. Would use a cheaper lab like ROHM or WC for things like deca and possibly test, if i was going UGL, true pharma grade test being cheaper than Alpha's too. These days id always use pharma test over any UGL. Zafa's are mind blowing.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:



> all four labs are very good. I mix and match with all four. Last cycle was Zafa Testonon with WC Mast-en, just 2ml of each per week. Was a cracking little cycle.
> 
> ROHM 10mls are handy but if i need more volume then WCs 20ml bottles are spot on.
> 
> Alpha are good, but pricey. Would use a cheaper lab like ROHM or WC for things like deca and possibly test, if i was going UGL, true pharma grade test being cheaper than Alpha's too. These days id always use pharma test over any UGL. Zafa's are mind blowing.


I have cidotestone from Egypt when I went 60p an amp..couldn't beat that for value lol

U make me want to go out my way to source Zafas with these statements ha


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

weighed myself after training today, still 16st 13. Same weight as when i started my cycle and diet a last monday lol. Doh!

been taking 50mcg of pharma T3 with 80mcg AP Clen, increased clen from 40 to 80 two days ago. Clen is giving me terrible shakes and a hangover like head. Considering dropping to 40mcg and increasing T3 to 75mcg.

jabbed 2.5ml rohm Rip Blend into my glute today. Was going to do 3ml but with the trigger sticking that far out its difficult to reach round and push. Hit scare tissue too, take ages to jab! Got cramp in my hand from pushing hard and abs were hurting from twisting round for ages lol.

*Shoulders and Tri's*

*
*

*
Standing Olly Bar Press;*

15x 66lb

10x 110lb

8x 154lb

*
Upright Rows;*

15x 66lb

12x 88lb

12x 88lb

*Cable Extensions (behind back grip);*

10x 50lb

5x 65lb

10x 50lb.....lowered weight, poor form at 65lb

*Close Grip Pushdowns;*

10x 100lb

8x 120lb

7x 130lb

*
Abs, Leg Raises;*

3x failure sets, didnt count

*Incline Sit Up's;*

2x failure sets....didnt do a 3rd set, lower abs were near cramping, were twitching all the time ha.

Done.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> I have cidotestone from Egypt when I went 60p an amp..couldn't beat that for value lol
> 
> U make me want to go out my way to source Zafas with these statements ha


lol, i was the last one of my mates to try Zafa's. Everyone was saying theyre excellent, super strong, sex drive through the roof. Took my ages to actually use them and then thought why didnt i use these earlier lol.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> I have cidotestone from Egypt when I went 60p an amp..couldn't beat that for value lol
> 
> U make me want to go out my way to source Zafas with these statements ha





Clubber Lang said:


> lol, i was the last one of my mates to try Zafa's. Everyone was saying theyre excellent, super strong, sex drive through the roof. Took my ages to actually use them and then thought why didnt i use these earlier lol.


I've got a load of Zafa test coming this week purely because of the way @Clubber Lang has raved about them!!

Planning on doing 750mg Zafa for 12 wks with AP Nandrobolin-250 (500mg). Do you reckon i'll be alright to do the whole 5ml in one jab Clubber? That would only mean jabbing once a week which i'd prefer tbh!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> I've got a load of Zafa test coming this week purely because of the way @Clubber Lang has raved about them!!
> 
> Planning on doing 750mg Zafa for 12 wks with AP Nandrobolin-250 (500mg). Do you reckon i'll be alright to do the whole 5ml in one jab Clubber? That would only mean jabbing once a week which i'd prefer tbh!


Of course mate my thighs have took 5ml fine and you've got a stone or two on me! Sounds the same as my next cycle too lol, but I also want to try AP winny after reading about clubber using on here- not tried winny yet


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> I've got a load of Zafa test coming this week purely because of the way @Clubber Lang has raved about them!!
> 
> Planning on doing 750mg Zafa for 12 wks with AP Nandrobolin-250 (500mg). Do you reckon i'll be alright to do the whole 5ml in one jab Clubber? That would only mean jabbing once a week which i'd prefer tbh!


lol.

im itching to blast about 6ml Zafa with deca for winter cycle! ha

3 of the 4 tests in Zafa's are fast acting, so to make the most out of them you really need to split into 2x jabs per week. Or if u can, as your taking 3ml, mon, wed & friday would be ideal? Doesnt matter a great deal if you jab 2ml Zafa one day, and 1ml another. But would def spread it over the week best you can.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> Of course mate my thighs have took 5ml fine and you've got a stone or two on me! Sounds the same as my next cycle too lol, but I also want to try AP winny after reading about clubber using on here- not tried winny yet


My concern was that i heard it could be a bit nippy so 3ml at once might be a bit much?!

Can't wait to start the Zafa gear though!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> Of course mate my thighs have took 5ml fine and you've got a stone or two on me! Sounds the same as my next cycle too lol, but I also want to try *AP winny* after reading about clubber using on here- not tried winny yet


jabbed an amp today again, right delt. Went in a treat this time, trigger didnt stick, went in in one smooth action. No PIP so far, but ever got any off the other two amps last week.

i'm gonna try jabbing mon-friday and taking 50mg rohm winny ED too.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


> lol.
> 
> im itching to blast about 6ml Zafa with deca for winter cycle! ha
> 
> 3 of the 4 tests in Zafa's are fast acting, so to make the most out of them you really need to split into 2x jabs per week. Or if u can, as your taking 3ml, mon, wed & friday would be ideal? Doesnt matter a great deal if you jab 2ml Zafa one day, and 1ml another. But would def spread it over the week best you can.


Nice one mate.

I've started jabbing delts so i have more sites available now so i think i'll spread it out then!

Any updated pics mate? I know you're the same weight but body comp must've changed a fair bit?!


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

i cant get zafa up my way, but alpha same price as other labs like rohm so on, mind not many who give alpha bad name from what i hear,,,

thanks clubber!!


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

oh and b/d doing the rounds again round my way!!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

TAFFY said:


> oh and b/d doing the rounds again round my way!!


BD.eu ? Theyre 50mg Vars are very good!

all postive feedback round my way, for oils.

Things like dbol and naps people stick with DS Danabol and wc naps, winny, tbol etc.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> Nice one mate.
> 
> I've started jabbing delts so i have more sites available now so i think i'll spread it out then!
> 
> Any updated pics mate? I know you're the same weight but body comp must've changed a fair bit?!


nah, not happy yet, need more fat burners before any pics.....and a full body shave lol.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


> BD.eu ? Theyre 50mg Vars are very good!


Thats good to know, got some of these coming too lol!

You'll have to get some pics up before you go on your hols though mate, after a back, sack and crack of course


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

yeh british dragon i ment hear mixed views on them tbh, how would you rate alpha compared with rohm and others like BD and bsi if they all same sort price mate!!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

TAFFY said:


> yeh british dragon i ment hear mixed views on them tbh, how would you rate alpha compared with rohm and others like BD and bsi if they all same sort price mate!!


cant really say as ive not used alot of the AP range myself. Close friends have used the 100 & 250mg AP deca and it did the job. Some have used AP Test-e and no complaints. Only trouble is AP is pricey and for a few pence more you can have Norma Test-e, which is the King of Enanthate, and pharma grade, and for a few pence less have Zafa Testonan over AP Sust. AP Tren-Hex, Mast-Prop etc are very pricey and i cant see them being worth the difference over ROHM oils of the same med.

i didnt use AP Test-Prop @ 4ml EW and cant say it was mind blowing. Very smooth, smooth as Testolics, but Testolics are cheaper and feel them pack more of a punch.

only way to find out is to try them really.

i wouldnt touch BSI personally.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Is Zafa new? Getting curious lol...


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Juic3Up said:


> Is Zafa new? Getting curious lol...


they've been out awhile, just everyone preferred Organon Karachis, but thats all changed now.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

was up at 3am today, and on the road at 4am! Joy.

got home about 2'ish and had a small meal, power nap, jab of winny then hit the gym 

yummy......










*Legs;*

*
*

*
Seated Calve Raises;*

25x 88lb

10x 132lb

17x 132lb

*Standing Calve Raises;*

3x failure sets @ full stack. These hurt lol

*Hammer Strength Leg Press;*

12x 616lb.......stopped dead at bottom of movement for 1/2 seconds before pushing

10x 704lb

8x 792lb

7x 880lb.......happy with the way weights increasing on these. Havent used any knee wraps yet, might try wraps on Saturday and destroy it!

*Hack Squats;*

15x 88lb....stopping at bottom of movement before pushing away

15x 176lb

10x 176lb

6x 176lb......quads were rock hard.

*Ab Crunches with Rope;*

2x sets at half stack....did to many, abs were cramping deadly.

*Done.*


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> cant really say as ive not used alot of the AP range myself. Close friends have used the 100 & 250mg AP deca and it did the job. Some have used AP Test-e and no complaints. Only trouble is AP is pricey and for a few pence more you can have Norma Test-e, which is the King of Enanthate, and pharma grade, and for a few pence less have Zafa Testonan over AP Sust. AP Tren-Hex, Mast-Prop etc are very pricey and i cant see them being worth the difference over ROHM oils of the same med.
> 
> i didnt use AP Test-Prop @ 4ml EW and cant say it was mind blowing. Very smooth, smooth as Testolics, but Testolics are cheaper and feel them pack more of a punch.
> 
> ...


thanks clubber always good to get some more advice on brands,but as i mentioned cant get safa or norma test-e at mo could use to, and testoviron but not anymore,


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> Thats good to know, got some of these coming too lol!
> 
> You'll have to get some pics up before you go on your hols though mate, after a back, sack and crack of course


i kinda look like this at the moment


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

joints getting quite sore, especially in the mornings, ankles and knees especially but finger joints are starting to go dry too. Feels like CTS from gh TBH.

legs are in bits today, DOMS from yesterday are kicking in. Didnt train today, always treat wednesday as a rest day. I could have gone and done abit of ab work but TBH im trying to include some in every session, and yesterday my abs were starting to cramp up from hit them monday, so decided to relax today.

stuck a tasty 3ml of rohm rip-blend in my quad lol. Found leg muscles are still hard from yesterday so jabbing into them took some time.

also stuck 1ml AP winny in my pec. Hoping to continue rotation of delts and pecs for winny, and glutes and quads for rip-blend. I took a pic too lol










also i bought some amps of Norma Test-e to use the day before my holiday to cover test levels for 2 weeks. Out of interest i took the box to the sunbeds as ive heard/read UV light shows up a security hologram. It sure did 










just resting tonight, might even have a bottle of beer.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

FFS, you took a pic while having that sticking out your chest!

Whats the most you'd jab in your pec mate?

Is that a 1" blue?

Got my order today



Might have to start a "Zafa Appreciation" thread lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> FFS, you took a pic while having that sticking out your chest!
> 
> Whats the most you'd jab in your pec mate?
> 
> ...


 

only used pecs a handful of times and im sure ive not but in more than 2ml, could even before 1.5ml. I know years ago i was sticking 1.5ml 1-rip into each pec to get that days 3ml dose. That was when 1-Rip was smooth, wouldnt wanna try it now lol.

1" blue yes. I do have 1" and 3/4" orange but fine the pin bends before finally pushing through the skin and muscle, quicker with a blue + being winny you need at least a blue for it to pass through.

you have the same cycle idea as me. Zafa plus 250mg AP dec  lol. Let me know how you get on with both. You shouldnt get any PIP if mixing both together. Tho TBH i didnt get much PIP when jabbing Zafa on its own. Probably used to PIP now.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> joints getting quite sore, especially in the mornings, ankles and knees especially but finger joints are starting to go dry too. Feels like CTS from gh TBH.
> 
> legs are in bits today, DOMS from yesterday are kicking in. Didnt train today, always treat wednesday as a rest day. I could have gone and done abit of ab work but TBH im trying to include some in every session, and yesterday my abs were starting to cramp up from hit them monday, so decided to relax today.
> 
> ...


the AP winny looks like milk ha!

the pec jab makes me cringe - i will be manning up to do mine as my chest is half my body and would be an easy target for extra rotation....

during my last cycle i only did thighs and i got some serious build up and sometimes it took 10 minutes to push the ****er in - especially with the bigger barrels!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> the AP winny looks like milk ha!
> 
> the pec jab makes me cringe - i will be manning up to do mine as my chest is half my body and would be an easy target for extra rotation....
> 
> during my last cycle i only did thighs and i got some serious build up and sometimes it took 10 minutes to push the ****er in - especially with the bigger barrels!


yeah thats scare tissue building up, not good. Ive got some in both quads when i blasted loads of oil in the years ago. Small lump on both sides are still there, have to jab round them. Its near impossible to jab anything into hard tissue, best leaving them long as possible.

pecs are a fairly large muscle and one of the easiest to jab in, as you can use both hands without and twist round or leaning over etc. Nerve racking but easy which done. Would use something nice and smooth like a decent test-e or cyp to open them, or deca.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> yeah thats scare tissue building up, not good. Ive got some in both quads when i blasted loads of oil in the years ago. Small lump on both sides are still there, have to jab round them. Its near impossible to jab anything into hard tissue, best leaving them long as possible.
> 
> pecs are a fairly large muscle and one of the easiest to jab in, as you can use both hands without and twist round or leaning over etc. Nerve racking but easy which done. Would use something nice and smooth like a decent test-e or cyp to open them, or deca.


my left boob shall recieve a steady dose of Cidotestone then pal in 5 weeks time when i can go back on ha


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> my left boob shall recieve a steady dose of Cidotestone then pal in 5 weeks time when i can go back on ha


www.spotinjections.com if it still works. Has some clear pics on there where to inject etc.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Just the thought of sticking it in my pec turns my stomach!

I just have that scene from Pulp Fiction of John Travolta jabbing Uma Thurman with adrenalin in my head:eek: :lol:

Need to man up i think!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

one word....fecked!

feel totally drained now, ready for bed. Legs ache like feck, back aches, both knees, ankles and lower back are getting dryer by the day, i about orgasim when i relax im aching so much lol. Gonna have a long shower then cover myself in Biofreeze and relax on top of my bed. Need an early night.

tried jabbing my other pec today with winny, oil got stuck in the pin again ha, was pushing down on the trigger it was springing back when released ha. Got about 0.4ml in before giving up and jabbing the rest into my delt. Im ok with my left pec as im right handed so can judge my strength better, was abit of a pain with my right pec using my left hand to push the trigger with.

my left pec from yesterdays winny jab is absolutely fine. Tiny discomfort when pressing down on the area but sure thats just from where the pin went.

jumped on the scales again too. Im still 16.13! Then same weight as when i started. Can only guess the fat im loosing, or hope to be loosing, is balancing with the muscle/water im putting on?

upped ph T3 from 50mcg to 75mcg about 2/3 days ago. Kept with 1x 40mcg Clen as anymore im a shaking wreck and headaches start.

didnt get off to a great start, my ipod was flat so couldnt train with my usual hard tunes :/ had to listen to some ****ty MOS remix, grrr.

*
Back;*

*Hammer Strength Pulldowns;*

12x 88lb ES

10x 132lb ES

8x 154lb ES

*Close Grip Machine Rows;*

10x 200lb

8x 220lb

10x 220lb......had a break talking to a mate so recovered to bang more reps out, rather than a 2min max rest between sets.

*Lat Pulldowns, to face;*

10x 70kg

8x 70kg......the bar across my quads keeping me seated was right on the place i jabbed 3ml Rip Blend the day before....fecking painful !! lol. Kept light and exhausted with slow movements.

8x 70kg

*Seated Bent OVer DB Side Raises;*

3x failure sets @ 25lb DBs.....10+ reps each.

*Incline Sit Up's*

3x failure sets.

*Done.*

Gutted ive not lost any weight. Looking more solid tho, i thnk lol.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

missed writing things down from last friday, was a mad weekend with work. Working up Scotland sunday and monday, then drove back, was shattered yesterday.

weighed in at still 16st 12/13 friday, so lost a lb since dieting, tho i could have been looking at the scales at a funny angle and still 16.13 lol. Def trimming up, but think all the rohm Rip-Blend im jabbing, between 8-10ml EW sites depending, that might have something to do with my holding my weight pmsl. + Winny.

loving the winny injectable at the moment. Sure i get a buzz from jabbing it, in the sense i can feel it working. Soon as ive jabbed i feel like im rdy for training, weird. Training partners the same, he says he gets tingling in his hands after jabs and feels lifted mentally.

started back on Growth again yesterday. Went halfs with a mate on a 200iu original Hygene. Be jabbing 2iu into each lover handle area ED till holiday now, see if that reduces them down lol.

still taking 75mcg ph T3 and 40mcg AP clen early hours on mornings too. Then back to bed and sleep through most of the sides.

dropped 50mg of Methtest tabs pre-training aswell. Felt BP lift about 10mins after taking ha.

*Shoulders & Tri's today;*

*
*

*
Standing Military Press;*

12x 110lb

8x 154lb

7x 176lb

*Reverse Grip Cable Extensions;*

10x 50lb

6x 65lb

6x 65lb

*Upright Rows;*

12x 66lb

10x 88lb

8x 88lb

*Close Grip Pushdowns;*

12x 100lb

8x 120lb

7x130lb

*Abs, Leg Raises;*

5x failure sets.

*Done.*


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

got a new camera other day and took a pic. Looking ok but still holding water, grrr. Only dropped a lb since i started cycle so either thinking the amount of juice im using is balancing my weight with fat lost and water/mass gained?

im starting to think in the back of my mind that the rohm Rip Blend im using is lacking Tren-ace as sides are very light so far, no real night sweats, tho aggressions up, but ive ran Rip Blends in the past and dropped alot of weight quickly with it. My pee isnt dark yellow either, usually this changes within the first week, tho ive increased water intake alot and added alot of Vit B-Complex over the day. So could be masked. Too late to change things now, already stocked up to cover cycle.








16s 12lb

gonna trim my leg hair soon and get a tan, dont worry lol. Loading up on MT tonight lol.

jabbed 2ml rip blend into my glute today, smooth jab but got alittle tren cough, tho unsure if it was from the alcohol swab when cleaning site.

winny jab had to be ditched. Tried pinning it 3 times! Twice in my delt and then quad. Plunger got stuck or gritty oil in the pin, either way i pushed and pushed and they bloody thing would go in. So dropped an extra 50mg winny oral instead. Fingers crossed ive got some 22g black pins landing soon! 

*Leg Day;*

*
*

*
seated calve raises;*

30x 88lb

20x 132lb

20x 132lb

*standing calve raises;*

20x full stack + 88lb

15x above

15x above

*
Hammer strength leg press;*

10x 616lb

8x 792lb

6x 880lb

*Hack Squats;*

3x sets of 15 rep ultra slow movements @ 88lb. Could hardy bend my legs to get off the machine lol.

*Rope Ab Crunches;*

tried and failed, kneeling down was making quads cramp badly, so ditched these.

*Leg Raises;*

4x failure sets, roughly 10x each set.

*Done.*

sitting here now with legs covered in refreshing Biofreeze lol.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Looking good mate!!! Although ive never seen you so pale! 

Yeah should be soaking the sheets at night by now with a rip blend.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Looking good mate!!! Although ive never seen you so pale!
> 
> Yeah should be soaking the sheets at night by now with a rip blend.


lol! Yeah, going on sunbeds ED now lol. Buying bronzer and MT!

yeah im not sweating at all, until i take my T3s and clen in the early hours, then i might wake up some time later with sweat on.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> got a new camera other day and took a pic. Looking ok but still holding water, grrr. Only dropped a lb since i started cycle so either thinking the amount of juice im using is balancing my weight with fat lost and water/mass gained?
> 
> im starting to think in the back of my mind that the rohm Rip Blend im using is lacking Tren-ace as sides are very light so far, no real night sweats, tho aggressions up, but ive ran Rip Blends in the past and dropped alot of weight quickly with it. My pee isnt dark yellow either, usually this changes within the first week, tho ive increased water intake alot and added alot of Vit B-Complex over the day. So could be masked. Too late to change things now, already stocked up to cover cycle.
> 
> ...


bad times when your too fvking massive to use water based winny haha!thats your problem!

where are you of on hol?..i got harrased earlier in the year when i went away...i can only imagine how much harassment you get, or perhaps you get none incase you ate them!

can see improvements to first pic to this one like even if your weight has remained!


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

looking good mate i be happy looking like that going on hol!!!!!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> bad times when your too fvking massive to use water based winny haha!thats your problem!
> 
> where are you of on hol?..i got harrased earlier in the year when i went away...i can only imagine how much harassment you get, or perhaps you get none incase you ate them!
> 
> can see improvements to first pic to this one like even if your weight has remained!


lol, need a knitting needle for winny!

going early september. Yeah someone will call me Rambo. Everywhere i went in Mexico i was hey Rambo ha. Or hey Rambo......sust? lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

TAFFY said:


> looking good mate i be happy looking like that going on hol!!!!!


got 7x caps of DNP in my draw, tempted to use those on the last week of cycle ha.

got Aldactone coming tomorrow too. Will try 1x tablet ED, see if they sucks water out.


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

tried dnp few time cant get on with um tbh i know it works but i feel crap and flat cant train properly i just cleaned up diet and banged clen and t3 into me come down nice but not lean as you yet:whistling:

you find Aldactone good then mate!! what sort dose you take!!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> lol, need a knitting needle for winny!
> 
> going early september. Yeah someone will call me Rambo. Everywhere i went in Mexico i was hey Rambo ha. Or hey Rambo......sust? lol


i went to egypt.. got asked to about six hundred arm wrestles over a week, by the same guys over and over then theyd just laugh, i felt like chinning them towards the end lol.

kids are they funniest, they dont hold back the emotion, jaw to the floor lol..

....vit c 5g pre bed, dandelion root, aquaban from boots both good ways to get water out if you want some other stuff to try!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

TAFFY said:


> tried dnp few time cant get on with um tbh i know it works but i feel crap and flat cant train properly i just cleaned up diet and banged clen and t3 into me come down nice but not lean as you yet:whistling:
> 
> you find Aldactone good then mate!! what sort dose you take!!


never used it. Comes in 20x 100mg tabs, so will take them so that my last tab will be night before i fly.

done 100mg ED i think.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> i went to egypt.. got asked to about six hundred arm wrestles over a week, by the same guys over and over then theyd just laugh, i felt like chinning them towards the end lol.
> 
> kids are they funniest, they dont hold back the emotion, jaw to the floor lol..
> 
> ....vit c 5g pre bed, dandelion root, aquaban from boots both good ways to get water out if you want some other stuff to try!


lol, yeah arm wrestling taxi drives takes it toll. All in good fun tho.

whats aquaban, your the 2nd person to mention it.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> lol, yeah arm wrestling taxi drives takes it toll. All in good fun tho.
> 
> whats aquaban, your the 2nd person to mention it.


i used vit c, DL and aquaban to drop water for a modeling show the other week and it worked a treat.

its a womens pregnancy water weight med lol available OTC from boots


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Looking fvcking good mate!!!

Definite recomp since first pics imo.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> i used vit c, DL and aquaban to drop water for a modeling show the other week and it worked a treat.
> 
> its a womens pregnancy water weight med lol available OTC from boots


what does did you run?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> Looking fvcking good mate!!!
> 
> Definite recomp since first pics imo.


cheers, still 3 weeks to go some might have sudden drop in water and weight, hopefully lol


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> what does did you run?


Just followed the leaflet instructions on dosing mate.

5g vit c pre bed and 5g morn

5g Dandelion root morn and pre bed

Then I think aquaban was a few tabs a few times a day

Along with a really high water intake


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> i went to egypt.. got asked to about six hundred arm wrestles over a week, by the same guys over and over then theyd just laugh, i felt like chinning them towards the end lol.
> 
> kids are they funniest, they dont hold back the emotion, jaw to the floor lol..
> 
> ...


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

look alittle different with less leg fluff










backs getting there too, tho ive got some back fat lol. Old age that is! ha


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

was up at 430am with work today, so energy levels werent at the highest. Was tempted not to train but thought something is better than nothing.

*Back;*

*
*

*
Lat Pulldowns, to face;*

12x 65kg

10x 95kg

8x 105kg

*Close Grip Lat Pulldowns;*

10x 75kg

8x 75kg

6x 75kg....got bad forearm pump on second set, so reps were low.

*Bent over DB side raises;*

12x 25lb DBs

10x 30lb

10x 30lb

*Shrugs;*

20x 110lb

15x 154lb

12x 154lb

*Rope Ab crunches;*

3x failure sets

*Incline sit up's;*

3x failure sets.

*Done.*

knee was very sore this morning. Rubbed some tiger balm into it and worth support sleeve all day. Gonna rest on top of bed now with an ice pack on it.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> was up at 430am with work today, so energy levels werent at the highest. Was tempted not to train but thought something is better than nothing.
> 
> *Back;*
> 
> ...


Hi mate a course of thymosin beta 4 (tb400) And/or a peptides course (ghrp/ipam/MODGRF) may help with knees.. They do with mine...my cartilage and knee tendons are ****


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Great journal, looking good in that last pic, ripped as hell!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> Hi mate a course of thymosin beta 4 (tb400) And/or a peptides course (ghrp/ipam/MODGRF) may help with knees.. They do with mine...my cartilage and knee tendons are ****


its TB400 banned in the UK? If not can you recommend an online source? Id imagine a US site would have better quality peptides as alot is pharma grade over there?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Datbtrue.co.uk

Sign up and you email Tom once you have, toms peptides are clinical/pharma grade but a faf on to get started, Its years since I did it but I remember him asking me questions first lol.

Other than that in my opinion every peptide site is a risk as they are all hit n miss tbh..maybe SRC


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

another 430am start today, and door work tonight. Think i'll have a lie in tomoz instead of extra leg sesh, plus knees quite sore so dont want to push my luck!

jab 2.5ml rip blend in quad today, no issues, nice smooth action. Feels alittle sore now tho. Winny inject is now a nightmare to jab. Even tried a 22g black thinking it'll shoot straight in.....nope, still got stuck. Finally got it in somewhere tho. Unsure if its just hard issue im jabbing into. Will try a pec jab monday, nice soft site. Even not im considering drinking it now.

dropped another lb, whoop, now 16.11 lol.

used half a 2x scoop sample sachet of the new Gaspari SP Max Pump. Blueberry. Tastes nice but boy does it live up to its name Super Dump. Been for a crap twice since drinking it and know i'll need more later! Horrible stuff. Infact after drinking it and felt tired rather than more awake! ha. Other halfs gone in the bin,

*Chest & Bi's*

*
*

*Seated Hammer Strength Press*

12x 88lb ES

8x 132lb ES

6x 176lb ES....havent dont that for awhile, tho i usually start on incline press

*Incline Olly Smith;*

12x 110lb

8x 198lb

6x 242lb

*EZ-Bar Curls;*

5x sets of 10x reps @ 66lb......no more than 2min rest between sets. Arms at bursting point.

*Done. Simples.*


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> Datbtrue.co.uk
> 
> Sign up and you email Tom once you have, toms peptides are clinical/pharma grade but a faf on to get started, Its years since I did it but I remember him asking me questions first lol.
> 
> Other than that in my opinion every peptide site is a risk as they are all hit n miss tbh..maybe SRC


cool. Signed up.

going to holland and barrett, and boots, to get these tomoz.

vit c 5g pre bed, dandelion root, aquaban

dandelion root in caps/tabs?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

zipvit.co.uk if you want to save cash on vitamins mate h+b is a rip


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> zipvit.co.uk if you want to save cash on vitamins mate h+b is a rip


cool will have alook and compare. H&B is buy one get another for 1p i think, and vit-c should be cheap? Got a H&B 10mins away too.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> i went to egypt.. got asked to about six hundred arm wrestles over a week, by the same guys over and over then theyd just laugh, i felt like chinning them towards the end lol.
> 
> kids are they funniest, they dont hold back the emotion, jaw to the floor lol..
> 
> ....vit c 5g pre bed, dandelion root, aquaban from boots both good ways to get water out if you want some other stuff to try!


bought some 1000mg vit c tablets in. How long do you run it for at a time or is it something you can run for however long u want?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> bought some 1000mg vit c tablets in. How long do you run it for at a time or is it something you can run for however long u want?


If you really want to see some water shift then 5g pre bed and 5g morn will do it, run till ya hol if you like, I keep it in all the time but just 3g in the morning at the money


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> If you really want to see some water shift then 5g pre bed and 5g morn will do it, run till ya hol if you like, I keep it in all the time but just 3g in the morning at the money


bought 200 tabs so have enough for 8-9 tabs per day. Will both drop 5g pre bed and 3 over the day?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> bought 200 tabs so have enough for 8-9 tabs per day. Will both drop 5g pre bed and 3 over the day?


Yeh just have the 3 with breakfast mate, I've not found any difference from spreading them, what's your water intake like? Up it to 6-8l and start salting your meals to up the electrolyte balance with it, u have a hard manual job setting your electrolytes out so u should salt sh1t I recon


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> If you really want to see some water shift then 5g pre bed and 5g morn will do it, run till ya hol if you like, I keep it in all the time but just 3g in the morning at the money


would you say taking that amount is a quick fix for the likes of a photo shoot or holiday or could you run this for sometime


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> would you say taking that amount is a quick fix for the likes of a photo shoot or holiday or could you run this for sometime


vit c can be used year round

but i would save dandelion root and aquaban for the run up to an event, or a holiday


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> vit c can be used year round
> 
> but i would save dandelion root and aquaban for the run up to an event, or a holiday


thanks appreciate it, didn't realise you could run vit c so hi for so long :thumb:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> Yeh just have the 3 with breakfast mate, I've not found any difference from spreading them, what's your water intake like? Up it to 6-8l and start salting your meals to up the electrolyte balance with it, u have a hard manual job setting your electrolytes out so u should salt sh1t I recon


Good advice with the salt and water mate! I've started a new job which is very physical and have taken his on board!

Also @clubberlang be careful with vit c, anymore than 7g and I get the shìts like crazy lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> Yeh just have the 3 with breakfast mate, I've not found any difference from spreading them, what's your water intake like? Up it to 6-8l and start salting your meals to up the electrolyte balance with it, u have a hard manual job setting your electrolytes out so u should salt sh1t I recon


water intake id say is around 5 litres. I have a number of 750ml water bottles lying around the house i feed off.

i do use some electrolyte powder in some of them.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Good advice with the salt and water mate! I've started a new job which is very physical and have taken his on board!
> 
> Also @clubberlang be careful with vit c, *anymore than 7g and I get the shìts like crazy lol*


lol !

i did 5g last night pre-bed and havent dropped a cable yet, so far so good ha.

i did think about whether high doses would make me crap more before i took them ha.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> lol !
> 
> i did 5g last night pre-bed and havent dropped a cable yet, so far so good ha.
> 
> i did think about whether high doses would make me crap more before i took them ha.


Just had me spurt out my drink at work never heard anyone say dropped a cable ha.

Mate you shouldn't have any issues with those doses, the last two days before my last event I upped to like 15-20g morn pre bed after training and was fine lol.

Must b person dependant


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> Just had me spurt out my drink at work never heard anyone say dropped a cable ha.
> 
> Mate you shouldn't have any issues with those doses, the last two days before my last event I upped to like 15-20g morn pre bed after training and was fine lol.
> 
> Must b person dependant


20g? I'd be wearing a nappy to bed just in case lol


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> 20g? I'd be wearing a nappy to bed just in case lol


I was vein and half naked infront of a hundred people so wanted to be DRY as fcuk ha


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

had a drink saturday night after work and felt roughly ever since. Was hanging yesterday and felt drained today. Went to the gym today but TBH it was a half ****d attempt and was only there probably 20mins. Just wanted to get home and have a huge cheat meal to try and get some strength and energy back. Treating the rest of today as a cheat meal day. Steak & ale pie, oven chips and one of these bad boys.......to which i had the smallest one and actually feel sick from eatting it! lol










missus goes food shopping knowing we're both on a holiday diet and she buys those lol. Spaz!

shoulder sesh, not even worth writing, just lifted light weights for 9 sets and finished. Was too drained with no focus today. Early night and smash it tomorrow.

managed a winny jab in my shoulder too. Been having problems pushing the plunger down on my last few jabs, but the 22g blacks seem to be doing the job well. 2ml Rip Blend in my glute was a different story, hit scare tissue and took ages to jab, then got slight tren cough when pulling out. Nice


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> had a drink saturday night after work and felt roughly ever since. Was hanging yesterday and felt drained today. Went to the gym today but TBH it was a half ****d attempt and was only there probably 20mins. Just wanted to get home and have a huge cheat meal to try and get some strength and energy back. Treating the rest of today as a cheat meal day. Steak & ale pie, oven chips and one of these bad boys.......to which i had the smallest one and actually feel sick from eatting it! lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Women! If there is stuff like that in the house I will eat it!

You tried a foam roller for breaking down fibres a bit for the jabs?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

tonyc74 said:


> Women! If there is stuff like that in the house I will eat it!
> 
> You tried a foam roller for breaking down fibres a bit for the jabs?


just tried the chocolate muffin, had half of it and gave in. Weighed 200grams on my scales lol. 200grams of pure sugar. Binned the remaining cakes lol. Why she bought them I don't know ha.

what type of foam roller bud?

also, weighed myself today, dropped down to 16.8 from 16.11 last Friday. Probably cus I was in bed all day sunday hanging and only had 2x protein shakes all day ha.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

This is the rumble roller you want.... if you fancy crying :lol:


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> View attachment 133605
> 
> 
> This is the rumble roller you want.... if you fancy crying :lol:


WTF is that?! lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Vit-C is def doing something. Been on for 2 days now at 8g ED, 5g pre-bed and 3g over the day. Sure its sucked some water out, look leaner in the mirror in the mornings lol

love handles have def reduced too. Noticed them today. Been using 2iu ED in each side pre-bed for about a week now.

still feel drained, think the lack of carbs is really taking its toll.

cant wait till holiday, eat and drink what i want, then when im home its going to be pizza's and chips ED! lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Cnut! I want pizza and chips now!!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


> WTF is that?! lol


Rumble roller. The most painful but some day most effective foam roller. Takes a while to get used to lol.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Rumble roller. The most painful but some day most effective foam roller. Takes a while to get used to lol.


i couldnt roll about on that like, it looks like some kind of fvuked up dildo lol


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> Vit-C is def doing something. Been on for 2 days now at 8g ED, 5g pre-bed and 3g over the day. Sure its sucked some water out, look leaner in the mirror in the mornings lol
> 
> love handles have def reduced too. Noticed them today. Been using 2iu ED in each side pre-bed for about a week now.
> 
> ...


the T3 might be making you feel drained mate more than the carbs


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> the T3 might be making you feel drained mate more than the carbs


could be, or could be GH slowing me down making me tired? Ive been using DY GHBlast as a brill sleeping aid, helps release some natty GH when asleep. I know a gym friend whos using that and says he struggles getting going some days. Perhaps that plus 4iu ED maybe slowing me down. Or could be a combo of everything lol.

stamina has def gone down while training, but thats part and parcel with less carbs id imagine? Even with a pre-workout supp im struggling for energy.

*Leg Day,*

*
*

*
Seated Calve Raises;*

30x 88lb

20x 132lb

12x 132lb

*Standing Calve Raises;*

3x failure sets (around 12 reps each) @ full stack plus 88lb

*Hammer Strength Leg Press;*

10x 616lb

8x 704lb

6x 792lb

*Leg Extensions;*

4x failure sets @ 1/4 stack (around 12-15 reps each set)

*Leg Raises for Abs;*

3x failure sets (started to cramp)

*Done.*


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> could be, or could be GH slowing me down making me tired? Ive been using DY GHBlast as a brill sleeping aid, helps release some natty GH when asleep. I know a gym friend whos using that and says he struggles getting going some days. Perhaps that plus 4iu ED maybe slowing me down. Or could be a combo of everything lol.
> 
> stamina has def gone down while training, but thats part and parcel with less carbs id imagine? Even with a pre-workout supp im struggling for energy.
> 
> ...


You could try taking the HGH pre-WO instead of In the morning, I shot 8iu randomly this morning and I was fvuking falling asleep at work lol. the T3 Is defo a culprit though as loads of people get lethargic using it.

I also use DY GHblast most nights mate of your reccomendations..and I am half asleep for a good two hours in the morning after it, I lose balance a tiny bit. My bird can't handle it as shes fcked for the whole next day lol.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> You could try taking the HGH pre-WO instead of In the morning, I shot 8iu randomly this morning and I was fvuking falling asleep at work lol. the T3 Is defo a culprit though as loads of people get lethargic using it.
> 
> I also use DY GHblast most nights mate of your reccomendations..and I am half asleep for a good two hours in the morning after it, I lose balance a tiny bit. My bird can't handle it as shes fcked for the whole next day lol.


I take my GH pre-bed, find its best for recovery and helps me into a deeper sleep. That and the GHBlast might be too much. But like you say, probably is the 60mcg T3s.

yeah I highly rate the GHBlast, one level scoop and im asleep in 20mins lol. My mate, who used GHB in the past when it was used correctly, tried some DY stuff. He had two scoops and slept through his alarm, was 2hrs late for work lol.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> I take my GH pre-bed, find its best for recovery and helps me into a deeper sleep. That and the GHBlast might be too much. But like you say, probably is the 60mcg T3s.
> 
> yeah I highly rate the GHBlast, one level scoop and im asleep in 20mins lol. My mate, who used GHB in the past when it was used correctly, tried some DY stuff. He had two scoops and slept through his alarm, was 2hrs late for work lol.


It's a pricey supplement so I stick to 1scoop as it does almost the same as 2 for me! I don't drop off any faster, but I sleep so much better. And I dont remember a few of my many ****es through the night which is a bonus it's a cock getting up 3 times for a slash lol

Groggy a bit in the morning but I feel like consecutive DY GHblasts get worse and mornings get harder after a few in a row.

I shoot clinical grade Ipamorelin and Mod GRF pre bed which aids sleep too


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> It's a pricey supplement so I stick to 1scoop as it does almost the same as 2 for me! I don't drop off any faster, but I sleep so much better. And I dont remember a few of my many ****es through the night which is a bonus it's a cock getting up 3 times for a slash lol
> 
> Groggy a bit in the morning but I feel like consecutive DY GHblasts get worse and mornings get harder after a few in a row.
> 
> I shoot clinical grade Ipamorelin and Mod GRF pre bed which aids sleep too


MusclePharma Bullet Proof is supposed to be very good too.

just got in another tub of DY but would have tried Bullet Proof, completely forgot about it at the time.


----------



## 065744 (May 13, 2008)

just out of interest what approach are you taking diet wise on this cut?

do you have a particular way you like to cut that works best for you?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

busy week with work, was down southampton thursday and friday with a 430am start to do some working before opening hours at a shop. Then drove back in the chaos of bank holiday traffic. Got home, quick bite to eat then went to the gym. Knew i wasnt going to be able to do much, was shattered, but rather try something than nothing. Wasnt there long, then home and back to bed for a few hours before door work.

*Chest & bi's;*

*
*

*
seated hammer strength press;*

12x 88lb ES

8x 132lb ES

5x 176lb ES

*incline olly smith;*

12x 110lb

8x 198lb

6x 242lb

*EZ-bar curls;*

5x sets of 10 reps @ 66lb....30 second rest between each set. Huge pump.

*Done.*

*saturday, early morning legs;*

*
standing calve raises;*

3x failure sets @ full stack plus 176lb. (didnt count, just did them)

*
super set.....leg extensions + hack squats*

12x extensions @3/4 stack, followed by 12 hacks @ 88lb....... 5x sets, 2min rest between.

*
Ab leg raises;*

just 2x failure sets, was fecked.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

past 7 days have been abit of a mire, long working days and traveling time, staying away and missing gym sessions and jabs, then working all bank holiday on the doors. Shattered.com.

had my first jab this week, should have had one monday but needed a drink after the bank hol madness, pain relief from all the cuts and bruises from door work. Has still hanging yesterday, mostly tireness. Fall asleep at work during the day and was KO'd by 7pm last night, slept right through till 7am on the sofa ha. Never woke up to move to my bed.

missing todays session cus of working hours too. Had a job this morning then back to unload and load and off to start another job at 430pm.

training and diet have taken a dive TBH.

will be back on the diet and training from tomorrow. Just been well busy at work and nowt i can do about it really.

go on holiday late next week so tempted to have my final Rip Blend jab this friday giving me more sites to jab AP winny ED @ 100mg for the remaing days with 2ml test-e the night before i fly to cover my test levels for the 2 weeks im away.

starting to hit the sunbeds now too & some MT2 prebed.

soooo cant wait to feck off and just eat and drink what i want lol.

unsure what to run when im back. Oct to late December i might do the classic test & deca cycle. Zafa test and AP 250mg dec with some DS dbol on the side.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> past 7 days have been abit of a mire, long working days and traveling time, staying away and missing gym sessions and jabs, then working all bank holiday on the doors. Shattered.com.
> 
> had my first jab this week, should have had one monday but needed a drink after the bank hol madness, pain relief from all the cuts and bruises from door work. Has still hanging yesterday, mostly tireness. Fall asleep at work during the day and was KO'd by 7pm last night, slept right through till 7am on the sofa ha. Never woke up to move to my bed.
> 
> ...


life just gets in the way sometimes mate!

Get much drama on the doors?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> life just gets in the way sometimes mate!
> 
> Get much drama on the doors?


loads!

friday was fine, cant remember a great deal happening, no police needed

saturday, turned some ****ed up cockney away who decided to start on another group a few metres up the road. Went up to sort that out only for the cheeky git to sneak in the pub. Ripped him out the place for him to kick off in the middle of the street to which he decided to charge us, but tripped over himself and landed face down lol. Pinned him and called a unit.

then had a two ****ed up woman turned away only to attack another female who was just passing by, poor woman had done nothing wrong! Had to rush over and grab two of them. All three of us fell to the floor only for the other bird to start kicking the passer by in the head a good few times before doorstaff could pull her off. I had to choke the aggressive bird out, only way to make her let go. Blood everywhere. Passer by had her nose broken!

sunday, feck me, sunday i had an hour of madness. Had a female doorman punched in the face, and who did it i believe is still in hospital ha. Some friends of the doorstaff caught up with him. Had a fight about £70 break out inside then outside. Ended up with one lad being volleyed in the head while he was down, completely KO'd him. 3x middle aged women fighting two on one inside, over God knows. One stomped her with heals. Final thing was two girls fighting outside about something one of them wrote on FB 3 weeks ago lol. Police pulled them apart, was hair everywhere lol. Woman are a fecking nightmire these days, worse than blokes!

monday, i got wasted and still feel ****e lol.


----------



## 065744 (May 13, 2008)

im happy down south, 19 times out of 20 its males causing the trouble and there soooooo much easier to deal with.

sounds like theres alot of people kicking people in the head where your from. people really need to learn to fight fair.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

065744 said:


> im happy down south, 19 times out of 20 its males causing the trouble and there soooooo much easier to deal with.
> 
> sounds like theres alot of people kicking people in the head where your from. people really need to learn to fight fair.


people have 6 fingers round my way lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

had 1.5mg MT2 last night before bed, feel like ive got a massive hangover today! Feel badly dehydrated.

considering dropping my Rip Blend now, was going to have my last jab tomorrow, 2-3ml, but think i might swap it for Mast-Prop only and see if i drop alittle more water from not taking high dose Rip Blend jabs anymore. Thoughts?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

women are def worse then men out. they get so aggressive +_+ nutters the lot of em!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> had 1.5mg MT2 last night before bed, feel like ive got a massive hangover today! Feel badly dehydrated.
> 
> considering dropping my Rip Blend now, was going to have my last jab tomorrow, 2-3ml, but think i might swap it for Mast-Prop only and see if i drop alittle more water from not taking high dose Rip Blend jabs anymore. Thoughts?


hi mate if you want to make your MT2 use more effective i read up on it a while back and worked out the half lives etc..

two 0.5mg jabs 40mins to 1hr apart, with a sunbed inbetween these two jabs

ive found aswell if you get moles etc, the bigger the dose, the worse the sides, at 0.3mg i get no colour change in moles so i do 0.3mg pre and post sunbed,

0.5mg as your a big cvnt


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> hi mate if you want to make your MT2 use more effective i read up on it a while back and worked out the half lives etc..
> 
> two 0.5mg jabs 40mins to 1hr apart, with a sunbed inbetween these two jabs
> 
> ...


cool will try that then. Going bk on the sunbeds later today so will jab 0.5mg then wait 30mins, go on the beds then jab 30mins later.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

good luck will the mt2 you will love it


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

been away awhile now. Been upto my neck in it with day work, just never ending. One thing after another and not enough time. Been pulling 14hr days so diet has been poor and hardly any training in the last week and half. Did abit on legs yesterday, just quick super sets but TBH im away Friday so pointless doing much now. Works screwed me, mad panic for everything and cant turn work down. Be flat out when im back aswell, grr.

stopped all my jabs and only taking prov and oral winny. Will take 2ml test-e night before I fly to cover test levels over my hol, then sort out a new cycle on my return or perhaps PCT.

taking aload of vit-c tonight and will take some pics in the morning to post up.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

finished cycle. Ended up struggling with it near the end, all work related, too busy feckin work TBH lol. Pays for my hol so cant really complain.

last two weeks ive missed jabs and meals and more importantly, training. Think ive only manged about 4 sessions in two weeks, been that busy and late home, grrr.

diet dropped off too. Found myself eatting more and more carbs, but im hands on at work all day, dont really stop, so had to increase intake just to keep moving.

still, im happy enough, dropped around a stone in 6 weeks ish for holiday, without any cardio 

think next time i might have to do cardio, age is creeping up and my fast metabolism isnt what you used to be lol.

16st 5lb


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

You make it sound as if you aren't happy with the outcome! look like a beast, well done mate


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Stevie909 said:


> You make it sound as if you aren't happy with the outcome! look like a beast, well done mate


lol. Last two weeks were a ball ache, couldnt get anything on track properly, just too much day work and couldnt catch up at weekends due to door work and needed rest. Things just slipped away.

kept things going best i could but really it was too much to keep together properly. Didnt train any upper body for near two weeks :/

cant wait for after hol, eat everything i want for a winter bulk cycle


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


> lol. Last two weeks were a ball ache, couldnt get anything on track properly, just too much day work and couldnt catch up at weekends due to door work and needed rest. Things just slipped away.
> 
> kept things going best i could but really it was too much to keep together properly. Didnt train any upper body for near two weeks :/
> 
> cant wait for after hol, eat everything i want for a winter bulk cycle


I can understand that mate, it's no good when things seem to get in the way. I'm in the same boat after September, nice long bulk


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

right im off, early start in the morning, speak in a few weeks time!

laters!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

well thats the holiday done with. Got back yesterday from 5* all inclusive, and i def got my moneys worth lol. Abs disappeared after the first week leaving me with a solid belly ha. Got loads of comments at the starrt which was great. Meet some decent groups over there.

Spotted a lad that really made me laugh. Have you seen the picture of the lad in the gym who only trains upper body and with skinny legs? Well i saw him in the flesh! lol. I had to look about 3 times to see if it wasnt just sun cream in my eyes, but they were real. Ive never seen such skinny legs in my life. Lad had a training vest on with one of those huge stupid sized baseball caps chavs seem to **** over these days. He looked a right spaz, but walked like he was a massive rude boy lol. Even my missus was in bits laughing. Wanted to take a picture but missus wouldnt let me ha.

Should be in the gym again monday. See how much weight ive put back on, hit the desserts pretty hard ha.

started to plan next cycle already, be winter bulk so thinking classic deca, sust & dbol.

will get next weeks training under my belt first i think, start using my muscles again as ive just be lying down for 2 weeks. Quads above my knees got very tight for some reason near the end of the 2nd week and my left knee you can hear grind and crunch when i stand for being seated. Jumped back onto collagen and joint tabs today.

need to get a supp shopping list together too. Can finally eat high carb food and train again


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Should of took the picture anyway


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> Should of took the picture anyway


camera might have struggled zooming in to see them, its only a 10x optical zoom pmsl.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> camera might have struggled zooming in to see them, its only a 10x optical zoom pmsl.


:laugh:


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> well thats the holiday done with. Got back yesterday from 5* all inclusive, and i def got my moneys worth lol. Abs disappeared after the first week leaving me with a solid belly ha. Got loads of comments at the starrt which was great. Meet some decent groups over there.
> 
> Spotted a lad that really made me laugh. Have you seen the picture of the lad in the gym who only trains upper body and with skinny legs? Well i saw him in the flesh! lol. I had to look about 3 times to see if it wasnt just sun cream in my eyes, but they were real. Ive never seen such skinny legs in my life. Lad had a training vest on with one of those huge stupid sized baseball caps chavs seem to **** over these days. He looked a right spaz, but walked like he was a massive rude boy lol. Even my missus was in bits laughing. Wanted to take a picture but missus wouldnt let me ha.
> 
> ...


look forward to seeing this!

how long did u run pw25 methyl test for?

looking awesome in the pic u should have done a comp!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

tonyc74 said:


> look forward to seeing this!
> 
> *how long did u run pw25 methyl test for?*
> 
> looking awesome in the pic u should have done a comp!


i didnt run it for long for a few reasons;

1. i was told it was well toxic and was already running winny and methtest tabs, so didnt wont complete liver failure lol

2. its every training day jabs and with 3x jabs of Rip Blend EW and jabbing winny mon-friday i just didnt have the sites.

3. i did sting alittle the day after jabs and disappeared after 2/3 days, so again just didnt have the sites to use everything in my cycle.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

first proper day back at the gym today. Think I was sweating vodka lol.

was shattered after first set of clean and press. Havent done them for over a year and never really continued using them in any routine. Absolutely ruined me!

started winter cycle today too. Was suppose to start yesterday but missus was badly so was looking after her most of the day so never got round to jabbing or training so left it till today.

will start a fresh journal up tomorrow with todays lifts and starting pics etc


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Great log man, awesome progress. I thought you had only been cruising for like 4 weeks since last cycle? Do you find that's enough time for you to respond and grow for when you blast again?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Cronus said:


> Great log man, awesome progress. I thought you had only been cruising for like 4 weeks since last cycle? Do you find that's enough time for you to respond and grow for when you blast again?


haven't had anything since 5th September, did 500mg test-e day before my hol, so wasn't really a cruise, just a pause I suppose. Back on heavy winter cycle as I don't like this 16 and half stone frame, feel small lol. So upping my diet and back on the juice for a big warm winter coat ha.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

I have managed like 3 and a half months of AAS

Back on the naught now though, started to get fat lol.

What u gonna run


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> I have managed like 3 and a half months of AAS
> 
> Back on the naught now though, started to get fat lol.
> 
> What u gonna run


I usually have a break in the new year after all the xmas and NY chaos on the doors.

running 1.5g zafa with 750mg dec and 100mg ds dbol (dropping down to 60mg after 3 weeks)


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


> I usually have a break in the new year after all the xmas and NY chaos on the doors.
> 
> running *1.5g zafa* with 750mg dec and 100mg ds dbol (dropping down to 60mg after 3 weeks)


Fcuk me you'll feel that lol hearing lads having good stupid gains on 500mg!!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> I usually have a break in the new year after all the xmas and NY chaos on the doors.
> 
> running 1.5g zafa with 750mg dec and 100mg ds dbol (dropping down to 60mg after 3 weeks)


Iv had 40mg dbol in but use it all 2 hours pre WO don't like dbol unless pre WO cos it faks my hunger.

750 test E 600 tren A also.

Cido + WC


----------



## CC12 (Jul 1, 2013)

U look great bro, hopefully il get somewhere like that with my training and dieting


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Wicked physique mate. great shoulders and V taper.


----------

